# THE BEST PAINT SHOPS IN CEN/NOR CALI



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

STONE COLD KUSTOM'S
HOUSE OF KANDYS
PORTERVILLE CA
559-719-9274


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

STONE COLD KUSTOM'S
HOUSE OF KANDYS
PORTERVILLE, CA
559-719-9274


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

current project frame off restoration


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

hey uce throw up some more of my work when you get a chance, thanks


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

HMMMMMMM! HAAAA HAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AND THE MAYOR! :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

Been looking to have my car striped, any other pics of your work? Where's your shop at in Porterville?


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I HAVE DOZENS OF PICS GOING UP WITHIN THE NEXT WEEK, KEEP CHECKING BACK. MY SHOP IS AT 21 NORTH E STREET BEHIND THE SALVATION ARMY, THE GUYS IN THE FRONT OFFICE HANDLE INSURANCE WORK ONLY SO YOU WILL HAVE TO ASK FOR ME BY NAME (ADAM) AND THEY'LL SEND YOU BACK. I CAN DO ANY TYPE OF STRIPING, LEAFING, & AIRBRUSH GRAPHIC WORK.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm kinda scared to ask, but on a G body how much would a basic Kandy HOK run me with patterns just on the roof????
I'm looking to get my ride painted within the next 3 months :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 24 2007, 07:02 AM~7541840
> *:dunno:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: go to pinas :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i ain't feeling that first one


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Aye bro you still alive?? :dunno:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I MADE A TRIP OUT OF STATE, BEEN GONE A COUPLE DAYS SORRY

BASIC KANDY ON COMPLETE VEHICLE, WITH ROOF PATTERNED OUT CRAZY
AND I MEAN CRAZY LIKE YOU DON'T SEE UP IN NOR CAL. FOR ABOUT $6500. I WOULD SHOW YOU A COUPLE OF PICS I HAVE OF SOME CARS RIGHT NOW BUT I PROMISED THE OWNERS I WOULDN'T PUT ANYTHING OUT BEFORE THE MAGAZINES DID. I GOTTA RESPECT THE MAN WITH THE MONEY. I'LL THROW FADES, WATER DROPS, CANDY CHROME PATTERNS, FLAKES, CRUSHED GLASS, AND COUPLE THINGS NO ONES SEEN BEFORE, GUARANTEE YOU WON'T SEE ANOTHER ONE LIKE IT. 

STONE COLD KUSTOM'S
HOUSE OF KANDYS
PORTERVILLE, CA
(559) 719-9274

NOW THE ALSA PAINT DISTRIBUTOR FOR CEN/NOR CAL


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

THAT FIRST ONE IS 70'S STYLE, ONLY A HAND FULL OF GUYS IN THE U.S. DOING IT


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

ALSA SPONSOR STONE COLD KUSTOMS


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

THE PICTURE DOES NOT DO THIS PAINT JOB JUSTICE, IN PERSON THE DEPTH IS OUTSTANDING AND THERE IS ONLY ONE COAT OF CLEAR, ANOTHER GALLON AND A HALF IS SOON TO FOLLOW!


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

SAMPLES OF ALSA CRYSTAL EFFECTS


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

FOR


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

looks neat


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

PINA AUTO KOLORS.
ONE OF THE BEST SHOPS IN NOR-CAL
CUSTOM PAINTS,KANDIES, PEARLS
DUPONT PAINTS MIXED IN HOUSE.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

post up some work!


----------



## putoshopper (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 2 2007, 02:53 PM~7603765
> *post up some work!
> *



now that's wat eye'm talkin about :thumbsup: shop and another shop claiming the best in nor cal. Claiming the best is a big claim ey. Let see some pictures ey. Lest see who really is the best.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

there's always someone better out there so noone can really say they are the best, one of the best for sure, saying it means nothing, proofing it means everything, a picture's worth a 1000 words, more pics to see soon!


----------



## putoshopper (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 2 2007, 11:29 PM~7607391
> *there's always someone better out there so noone can really say they are the best, one of the best for sure, saying it means nothing, proofing it means everything, a picture's worth a 1000 words, more pics to see soon!
> *



can you post a side angle shot of a car that you painted. want to see how straight your body work looks like, to see if its wavy or smooth like class  :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by putoshopper_@Apr 3 2007, 03:14 AM~7607735
> *can you post a side angle shot of a car that you painted.  want to see how straight your body work looks like, to see if its wavy or smooth like class    :biggrin:
> *


1st off , shops located in the bayarea dead center 15 mins from san jose 15 mins from oakland..i don't have any great pics cause i'm not there that offen.Pina auto Kolors provides quality in body work and paint..There is not a lot of custom work being done cause the money is no there and half the time people are low ballers but we do welcome .. we are not the best but i would like to say where up there.. cars come and go daily and theres a 2 month waiting list cause of the high demand in wanted to get there car done by us.heres some old pics of cars done there

camero is kandy brandy wine 
impala is midnight gray

cars had not been buff at this point


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 2 2007, 07:01 AM~7600372
> *PINA AUTO KOLORS.
> ONE OF THE BEST SHOPS IN NOR-CAL
> CUSTOM PAINTS,KANDIES, PEARLS
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

Pina's work looks pretty good, but i think we are two different kinds of shops, a pass on a lot of solid colors, i only want to do multi colors and patters, but that just me , money is money right!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 3 2007, 06:30 PM~7612031
> *Pina's work looks pretty good, but i think we are two different kinds of shops, a pass on a lot of solid colors, i only want to do multi colors and patters, but that just me , money is money right!
> *


you 100% correct..money is money! what ever keeps you going and doors open. and your right..we have very very fucked up air quality control laws..are they making you guys use water based bases. we just don't run into work like that..the work that we do have like that the cars frame off and its going to be a least another 2-3 month before we get to laying patterns on the belly..as soon as i get more pics of our work i'll post up..


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

i look forward to seeing them!


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

JUST FINISHED BLENDING A CANDY ON THIS TRUNK LID, THE OWNER DID NOT KNOW WHAT ANY OF THE BASE COLORS WERE, IT WAS A VERY DIFFICULT JOB BUT I GOT IT DONE AND IT MATCHES GREAT! THE TRUCK IS ONE OF MY PERSONAL VEHICLES :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

69 IMPALA :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

MORE PICS TO COME


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

In Nor. Cal theres Marcos Lucky 7,in Antiock, Marco Garcia is the best pure painter i have ever seen, strait kandies and pearls are killer...


----------



## putoshopper (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Mar 31 2007, 08:02 PM~7592678
> *
> 
> 
> ...



can you post some "solid color" alsa samples.


----------



## putoshopper (Dec 8, 2006)

> eye'm diging this green ey... fukcin sick. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 5 2007, 01:27 AM~7622061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rays roof came out nice! from the pics you did a good job getting the roof to flow with the rest of the cars patterns, that takes some skills right there.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## PIMPaLiCiOuS (Oct 11, 2005)

Some nice shit, Stone! How far from Vacaville are you?


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

nice paint jobs all around


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

not too far, about 4 hrs from vacaville to porterville


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

reply to pm on 65impala trunklid: is the green trunk your work?
IT WAS ORIGONALLY DONE BY DELGADO BROS OUT OF SAN JOSE. HOWEVERIT HAD SOME REPAIR ISSUES AND IT ALSO HAD A LARGE GOLD LEAFED NAME ON IT THE OWNER WANTED TO TAKE OF. HE BOUGHT THE CAR LIKE THAT SO HE HAD NO IDEA WHAT ANY OF THE BASES, OR FLAKES WERE. NO SHOP IN NORCAL WANTED TO GUARANTEE A MATCH ON SO IT WAS SENT TO ME. VERY VERY DIFFICULT JOB, IT WAS BASICALLY A GUESS AND CHECK JOB ON GETTING ALL THE BASE COLORS TO MATCH, ONCE I HAD THAT I STRIPED IT TO MATCH THE OTHER STRIPING AND BLENDED IT ALL TOGETHER WITH SOME AIRBRUSH PATTERNS AND A CUSTOM MIX OF CANDY. HE PICKED IT UP FRIDAY AND DIDN'T EXPECT IT TO LOOK AS GOOD AS IT DID, IN FACT NEITHER DID I BUT I HAD CONFIDENCE IN MY ABILITIES AND IT ALL CAME TOGETHER GREAT! THANKS FOR ASKING.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

A garage full of lowriders. . . .


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa+Apr 4 2007, 11:03 PM~7621960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




damn that trunk used to look nice! Why didnt he just take it back to the delgados to get it done? Did u also do cover ups on the lower quarters where it says east side?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Apr 10 2007, 01:02 AM~7655647
> *damn  that trunk used to look nice!  Why didnt he just take it back to the delgados to get it done?  Did u also do cover ups on  the lower quarters where it says east side?
> *


thought the same...new owner maybe?


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

paul is still owner but wanted to remove the name, "still ballin" and some of the paint was beginning to lift and there were some areas that were discolored, but i repaired it and the guys from UCE were impressed and very pleased! It's a great feeling, when your customer lokks at the work you've done and can't wait to get home and show it off! Thanks UCE - STOCKTON


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Mar 31 2007, 08:02 PM~7592678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

more pics coming soon!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 11 2007, 10:41 AM~7667332
> *more pics coming soon!
> *


----------



## putoshopper (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 11 2007, 11:41 AM~7667332
> *more pics coming soon!
> *



hueery up! more pictuer ey


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

Marcos Lucky Seven is in a league all his own..One of the best out there!!! ...I thought he got inducted into the hall of fame this year..


----------



## putoshopper (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWTON_@Apr 12 2007, 07:36 AM~7674043
> *Marcos Lucky Seven is in a league all his own..One of the best out there!!! ...I thought he got inducted into the hall of fame this year..
> *



Who is Marco Lucky Seven? Is it the same as Stone_Alsa?


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

HE'S NOY ME!


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

paint sample blue pearl with flake 1 coat of candy cobalt


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

Can you ship alsa paint in Canada??


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWTON_@Apr 12 2007, 08:36 AM~7674043
> *Marcos Lucky Seven is in a league all his own..One of the best out there!!! ...I thought he got inducted into the hall of fame this year..
> *


Ya that kat wins national award one after another..the best pure painter in the nation, .... :biggrin: 

what happened to Steve Fernandez from nor cal?, he is an amazing painter , one of the few that can throw down some quality work with the paint gun ,airbrush murals and stripes, most shops need 3 diff guys for that.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Apr 15 2007, 09:26 AM~7693975
> *Ya that kat wins national award one  after another..the best pure painter in the nation, .... :biggrin:
> 
> what happened to Steve Fernandez from nor cal?, he is an amazing painter , one of the few that can throw down some quality work with the paint gun ,airbrush murals and stripes, most shops need 3 diff guys for that.... :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

not comaring myself to anybody, but at my shop i do everything myself, paint, graphics,airbrush and pinstriping.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

do you ship paint in Canada???


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 16 2007, 12:20 AM~7700504
> *not comaring myself to anybody, but at my shop i do everything  myself, paint, graphics,airbrush and pinstriping.
> *


kool, post up some of your mural work, your paint work looks killer....


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

i ca ship anywhere, however i don't know if it free shipping to Canada, i'll check though, more pics coming soon!


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 16 2007, 08:18 PM~7707678
> *i ca ship anywhere, however i don't know if it free shipping to Canada, i'll check though,  more pics coming soon!
> *


cool let me know


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Apr 15 2007, 09:26 AM~7693975
> *Ya that kat wins national award one  after another..the best pure painter in the nation, .... :biggrin:
> 
> what happened to Steve Fernandez from nor cal?, he is an amazing painter , one of the few that can throw down some quality work with the paint gun ,airbrush murals and stripes, most shops need 3 diff guys for that.... :thumbsup:
> *


theres nobody that can compare to Lucky 7's work...off the wall custom painter.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

don't know his work, soory! got one of Fernandez jobs, repainting it and doing countless mods, be out for 2008


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Mar 31 2007, 07:55 PM~7592640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What does something like that cost with minor body work?


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

$15k


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

ALSA COLOR SAMPLES, MANY MORE PICS TO UPLOAD


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

ALSA COLOR SAMPLES


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

MORE ALSA SAMPLES


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

SUPER JUMBO DIAMOND FLAKES
these flakes are too big for most guns, most guys shoot them out of a mini-sandblast gun :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## putoshopper (Dec 8, 2006)

eye like it in the sun!!


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PIMPaLiCiOuS (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 24 2007, 11:41 PM~7767413
> *$15k
> *


 :0 

So, do you only do high dollar paint jobs like this? If they don't have any patterns at all, you wouldn't wanna do it?


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I'll do it if its a custom color, stock colors i'll pass, I love 2 paint and get creative though. not everyone has the money so if a person is serious about fixing up a ride i'm willing to work with them on the price. one thing about my paint jobs now are "PRICE, REGARDLESS OF HOW HIGH OR LOW, DOES NOT EFFECT THE QUALITY OF WORK" :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 24 2007, 09:41 PM~7767413
> *$15k
> *


lmao


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

stone alsa- -any candy lime green samples??


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

the candy lime green is in the pic of the 8 colors in the sun, its extremely bright, i haven't seen any other lime greens that are this rich and bright to compare it to, its different.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

was that shot over alsa's silver?


----------



## putoshopper (Dec 8, 2006)

what can eye get for $5000.00? eye want it the candy aple green hok straight solid color no paterns. here's my truck ey. mostly surf face rust.









eye have the $5000.00 cash write now. can you do it ey?


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

SORRY BRO, THAT'S LIKE A COMPLETE RESTORATION, MIGHT DO IT FOR 10K IF YOU CAN GIVE ME HALF DOWN


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

YES THE LIME GREEN WAS SHOT OVER ALSA NEVADA SILVER BASE.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

"COLD SWEATS" LINCOLN TOWN CAR, BE DONE IN A COUPLE WEEKS


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT STONE COLD KUSTOM BUILDS FOR THE SEMA SHOW 08 :biggrin: THIS KAT IS A HEAVY WEIGHT JUST WAIT AND SEE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

graphics look good :nicoderm:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 28 2007, 11:22 PM~7794923
> *graphics look good  :nicoderm:
> *


THEY SURE DO I THINK THAT TOWN CAR IS OUT OF PORTERVILLE


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

SEE YOU AT CALIFORNIA BIGGEST CINCO DE MAYO SHOW, ORANGECOVE :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 29 2007, 10:39 PM~7800589
> *SEE YOU AT CALIFORNIA BIGGEST CINCO DE MAYO SHOW,  ORANGECOVE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: INDEED :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 29 2007, 09:39 PM~7800589
> *SEE YOU AT CALIFORNIA BIGGEST CINCO DE MAYO SHOW,  ORANGECOVE :biggrin:
> *



The show going to be on the 5th or they doing it sunday?


----------



## putoshopper (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 27 2007, 10:12 PM~7789675
> *SORRY BRO, THAT'S LIKE A COMPLETE RESTORATION, MIGHT DO IT FOR 10K IF YOU CAN GIVE ME HALF DOWN
> *


no complete resto ey. eye just want plain candy paint no graphics.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm estimating 10k, straight candy, could be a little more or less, it's hard to see the extent of the body from a photo


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

ORANGECOVE, SATURDAY MAY 5TH, ALL THE MAGAZINES, ALL THE VIDOE COMPANIES & SOME CURRENT TITLE HOLDERS WILL BE THERE. THE ONLY QUESTION IS WILL YOU?????


----------



## putoshopper (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 30 2007, 12:33 PM~7803635
> *I'm estimating 10k, straight candy, could be a little more or less, it's hard to see the extent of the body from a photo
> *



10K??? WOW!! :0


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by putoshopper_@Apr 30 2007, 01:07 PM~7803881
> *10K???  WOW!!  :0
> *


you forgot the "ey" man........lol :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

cool see u soon :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

JAM ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

Rene's

















:biggrin: 1 DAY PAINT JOB, ORANGED JUICED , 1 DAY PAINT JOB :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

CANDY TANGERINE W/STRIPING & LEAFING


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

That's nice bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

craig fraser/air syndicate does good work. seen some nice stuff out of that shop at sema.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@May 14 2007, 07:25 AM~7897910
> *
> 
> 
> ...




stone in that 3rd pic.........



if your sata lays clear like that i'll stick to my M1G :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 18 2007, 08:26 AM~7929858
> *stone in that 3rd pic.........
> if your sata lays clear like that i'll stick to my M1G :biggrin:
> *



its not the sata


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

It's intercoat clear, not made to lay down like glass, you know how i do it as close to flawless as i can, besides i don't own a Sata nor do i plan to :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> > :biggrin: 1 DAY PAINT JOB, ORANGED JUICED , 1 DAY PAINT JOB :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Hell yeah thanks alot bro u did a hell of a job on my truck the best 1 day paint job ive ever seen LOL holla back


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAMERS86 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## DREAMERS86 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 16 2007, 05:15 PM~7919236
> *craig fraser/air syndicate does good work. seen some nice stuff out of that shop at sema.
> *


HE DID MY TRUCK :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> HE DID MY TRUCK :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> > HE DID MY TRUCK :cheesy: :cheesy:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DAMN THIS A FUCKIN NICE TOPIC!!!!!!!!!NICE WORK TO ALL YOU PAINTERS


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

We are all trying our best :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

more pics coming soon


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

The KINGPRICE, built by PUNCH, painted by STONE, debut coming very soon!!!


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

ALSA LIME GREEN CANDY

















ALSA BASECOATS PEARLS AND CANDIES























































NEW ARTIS "CRUZ" TO BE DOING MURALS AT THE SHOP
WE'LL BE OFFERING AN END OF SUMMER SPECIAL, $450 FOR A TRUNK OR HOOD
DOOR JAMS $175 A SIDE. I'LL BE POSTING UP AN ALSA FALL SPECIAL REGARDING MURALS SOON. :0 :biggrin: 
THE WORK YOU SEE HERE IS THE FIRST TIME THE ARTIST HAS WORKED WITH METAL AND AUTOMOTIVE PAINT, HE USUALLY AIRBRUSHES HATS AND SHIRTS, BUT HE HAS MUCH MORE TALENT FOR BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

adam is doin bad ass work and comin from a painters point of view , hes very reasonable with his pricing. so nor cal needs to get at him and not sleep on this . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

66 IN PROGRESS




























SORRY  PICS AREN'T TO CLEAR I TOOK THEM WITH MY PHONE


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

some real nice fuckin work you do mang, real fuckin nice, thats all i can say


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks but what does mang mean?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mang=man


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I GOTCHA MANG :biggrin: 
U GUYS MUST BE FROM FROM THE SOUTH


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

sounds like scarface or somethen


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Aug 29 2007, 11:15 PM~8675632
> *sounds like scarface or somethen
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

nice work..


----------



## curbsurfin-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dfdubb (Jul 7, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

i put one coat of clear on the passenger side to protect the graphics, the 66 is lookin great. i also changed the rootbeer pattern to a fade, blood red 2 tangerine 2 blood red. everything look real good. my phone died so i wasn't able to take some pics.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 29 2007, 10:55 PM~8675524
> *I GOTCHA MANG :biggrin:
> U GUYS MUST BE FROM FROM THE SOUTH
> *


actually i'm from up north, canada eh, lol


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

IS THERE A HIGH DEMAND FOR CANDY PAINT JOBS UP IN CANADA?


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

You should rename the forum "The best paint shop in Cen/Nor cali named stone cold customs" its like you started a topic in hope the answer was you.
Marcos lucky 7 ,i thinks does the best work, as well as best painter in the country.
Stones work looks good,theres some mega tallent in Nor Cal, just thought the topic heading was kinda funny.


----------



## x7666 (Aug 22, 2005)

Still nice work, any other shops do paint in cen/nor cal?


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

The topic is open to anyone who does good work in the area.


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Sep 20 2007, 08:13 PM~8837345
> *The topic is open to anyone who does good work in the area.
> *




So you can't be on this forum if your just getting started??


----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

*BAYTROKITA50: I pmd you a while ago....no response?

Anyways one of you shops get at me... [email protected]

I'm in no rush, looking to get this done by sometime next summer. HOK Candy red with Gold base.

Frame off, powder coated Silver.

Also some suspension parts painted as well....looking to get an Estimate so I know how much I can and can not spend on this motor :biggrin: ....This is for a Four door 1987 Chevy caprice....

Interior, windows triming, engine, tranny, etc etc. Will be removed before I have it dropped off.*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Sep 20 2007, 09:13 PM~8837345
> *The topic is open to anyone who does good work in the area.
> *


Steve Fernandez does some nice stuff, dont have a pic of tantalizer 2 , but loved that paint.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

your work looks good homie i might to hit you up for some patterns


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

Steve Fernandez does do good work, he blends those bright colors real nice, i just painted a full custom that punch 84 built, it will debut in a couple weeks at vegas supershow.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

the "PANTY DROPPER" Buick Regal


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 28 2007, 01:25 PM~7792193
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT STONE COLD KUSTOM BUILDS FOR THE SEMA SHOW 08  :biggrin: THIS KAT IS A HEAVY WEIGHT JUST WAIT AND SEE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT SOMETHIN GOING IN AN EXHIBITOR BOOTH FOR '07, MIRRA CHROME COLOR SCHEME WITH BLACK AND CHARCOAL KANDIES, KEEPIN PICS UNDER WRAPS, BUT THE SHOW IS IN 4 WEEKS :biggrin:


----------



## badassb5 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 30 2007, 01:39 AM~8675448
> *Thanks but what does mang mean?
> *



He stone, Can you hit me up with a price list?


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

phone pics


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: Looks dam good!!


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Lucky 7s..


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Oct 10 2007, 07:00 PM~8972486
> *:thumbsup: Looks dam good!!
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

pics of sema show t bucket project done lowrider style coming soon
pink regal pics coming soon added more patterns, flakes and cleared it last night
2 cutty's coming soon as well all candied and patterned!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

where the pics of rays 69


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

they're in here somewhere or on my alsa topic


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Nov 17 2007, 11:35 PM~9251295
> *they're in here somewhere or on my alsa topic
> *


is his car done yet


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Nov 17 2007, 12:54 PM~9248219
> *pics of sema show t bucket project done lowrider style coming soon
> pink regal pics coming soon added more patterns, flakes and cleared it last night
> 2 cutty's coming soon as well all candied and patterned!
> *


got any pics of uce alameda cars?


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

There used to be a shop called "Sky's the limit" out in Porterville also that did some nice work! I remember a guy named Jose who painted my el camino back in the day there. 

Also there is another painter in Earlimart named "Sugar Bear" who can paint pretty damn good too. 

Ill have to dig out some old pics :biggrin:


----------



## customizer (Dec 26, 2004)

SO WHAT HAPPENED TO THE SEMA CAR ANYWAY ??WE HAD OUR CAR IN THE ALSA BOTH AT SEMA


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@May 19 2007, 07:23 AM~7934965
> *It's intercoat clear, not made to lay down like glass, you know how i do it as close to flawless as i can, besides i don't own a Sata nor do i plan to :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

Alameda cars in the works, got a few cars ahead of them got to kick out first


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

sugarbear is related to my father in law, he does very good work too! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Nov 22 2007, 01:33 AM~9280232
> *sugarbear is related to my father in law, he does very good work too! :biggrin:
> *



Yeah he used to paint some bad azz rides he painted my uncles caddy from Delano


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXCHEV_@Sep 21 2007, 12:06 PM~8840596
> *BAYTROKITA50: I pmd you a while ago....no response?
> 
> Anyways one of you shops get at me...  [email protected]
> ...


SORRY HOMIE NEVER GOT A PM FROM YOU..RIGHT NOW PINAS IN BACKED UP AND PEOPLE ARE WAITING TO GET THERE CARS DONE...SO IF YOUR WILLING TO WAIT THEN KOO ..PINAS IS NOT LIKE OTHER SHOPS THAT COLLECTS WORK FOR MONTHS AND LET IT SITS..


----------



## DMossPimpin (Dec 10, 2007)

If you wanna get ur car painted in nor-cal there's only 1 i can think of that can do just a good a job as Doc. steve fernandes. chech out hisweb-site @ www.steve-fernandes.com he's mostly known for airbrush and fire. and i say fire not flames cuz he really paints fire on ur whip. but he's damn good @ everything.


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Oct 5 2007, 12:59 AM~8936874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 very detailed door jams..


----------



## DMossPimpin (Dec 10, 2007)

Alsa how far away r u from Stockton??? and how much would it be for a multi-layered paint job with indigo cobalt and purple with a platinum flake on top. hinges and belly???


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 5 2007, 12:03 AM~7621960
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Click the Delgado (out of San Jose, CA) link in my signature for more of their work.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa+Mar 21 2007, 12:39 AM~7519937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Jan 3 2008, 12:01 AM~9594297
> *Thanks for posting the pics UCE; they came out bad a$$. One luv and stay
> *


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

tight ass work bro cant wait 2 see the 67 impala.
{nor-cal rider}


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Sep 5 2007, 11:34 PM~8727288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much do u charge 2 pattern out a 65 rag its already painted


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

TTT WHATS UP BROTHER HERES SOME PICS OF THE TRUCK WITH THAT 1 DAY PAINT JOB HIT ME UP BROTHER U GOING TO THIS WEEKENDS SHOW IN TULARE HOLLA BACK


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 25 2008, 09:05 PM~10255679
> *TTT WHATS UP BROTHER HERES SOME PICS OF THE TRUCK WITH THAT 1 DAY PAINT JOB HIT ME UP BROTHER U GOING TO THIS WEEKENDS SHOW IN TULARE HOLLA BACK
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT 4 STONE COLD


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

DELGADOS CUSTOMS OUT OF SAN JOSE


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

img]http://img221.ima[geshack.us/img221/9965/impalawashedoutside020ve3.jpg[/img]















1 MORE FROM DC


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

whats up stone, this is the car that u fixed the trunk on, was done back in 1996. i thought that trunk looked familar


----------



## dfdubb (Jul 7, 2003)

:angry: After 14 months of lagging/bs and excuses, I drove up to stone cold kustoms and picked up my 25% finished ride. It's the champagne '66 rag that he posted pics of in September of '07 on this same topic (top of page 6...the car looks exactly the same when I picked it up last week 7/08!!!)This fool stuck me for 1/2 up front-and then six months into the job he hits me up for more $ for his son's b-day. I heard every excuse in the book as to why he didn't finish painting my car! I brought it back to bkrs and dropped it off at ANOTHER paint shop. Now I'm back to square one. Do not give stone any money, this clown will rip you off and feed you his sob story. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfdubb_@Jul 22 2008, 10:40 PM~11155754
> *:angry: After 14 months of lagging/bs and excuses, I drove up to stone cold kustoms and picked up my 25% finished ride. It's the champagne '66 rag that he posted pics of in September of '07 on this same topic (top of page 6...the car looks exactly the same when I picked it up last week 7/08!!!)This fool stuck me for 1/2 up front-and then six months into the job he hits me up for more $ for his son's b-day. I heard every excuse in the book as to why he didn't finish painting my car! I brought it back to bkrs and dropped it off at ANOTHER paint shop. Now I'm back to square one. Do not give stone any money, this clown will rip you off and feed you his sob story.  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

66 rag does not look the same, its a whole new design that he changed half way through the job. only trunk is the same. it was his design in thefirst place. then he didn't want to pay anymore money because i had the car for 5 months. he gave me a total of $2750 and he got a buckled ass car fixed and everything aligned and chunks of bondo aren't falling off like they were when i got it, STRAIGHT and BASED for $2700, who got ripped off now. i was just tired of this guys attitude so I said take it if you want and i'll call it even, Merry Xmas. takes money to do a car of that level and to do it twice with a new design :rofl: :rofl: Its all good though , hope he gets it done one day, heywe live and learn. only bad thing is car was gonna be badass, no doubt about that :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Apr 24 2008, 01:05 AM~10491206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the paint on that car was nice, nobody new what base color the car was. took me a hell of a time figuring it out, never would have guessed the base color you used. good work. :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WHATS UP ADAM HOWS IT GOING SUPERSHOW COMING UP REAL FAST  TELL THE HOMIES I SAID WHATS UP


----------



## dfdubb (Jul 7, 2003)

> *66 rag does not look the same, its a whole new design that he changed half way through the job. only trunk is the same. it was his design in thefirst place. then he didn't want to pay anymore money because i had the car for 5 months. he gave me a total of $2750 and he got a buckled ass car fixed and everything aligned and chunks of bondo aren't falling off like they were when i got it, STRAIGHT and BASED for $2700, who got ripped off now. i was just tired of this guys attitude so I said take it if you want and i'll call it even, Merry Xmas. takes money to do a car of that level and to do it twice with a new design rofl.gif rofl.gif Its all good though , hope he gets it done one day, heywe live and learn. only bad thing is car was gonna be badass, no doubt about that biggrin.gif*


Blah Blah Blah...Seriously, I would have respected dude a whole lot more if he would have been honest with me from the get go. He wants to talk $ and throw out figures like he did me a favor! As if I hit him up in May of '07 asking for some sort of 'hook-up'? He says it takes money to do a car of that level? Money WAS NEVER AN ISSUE!!! The issue was, he could never finish painting my car. I knew nothing about this dude except the pics that he posted up of his work at the beginning of this very thread. I'll be the first to give props to his pics and work that he posted up. It looked legit, so I hit him up. He was cool as hell, even offered to drive to bakers to pick my car up for me and take my 1/2 up front deposit. He returned phone calls for the first couple of months, shot me pics of the progress, then it all kind of slowed down. I would try to get up there at LEAST once a month to his shop in Porterville to check on my car, like any prideful builder would do. I started getting concerned when he stopped picking up the phone. My fault for letting him string me along for as long as he did... I'll take responsibility for being naive for over a year while he fed me one BS lie and excuse after another:* I have a baseball game; I won't be at the shop because I have baseball practice; My body-man quit; I can't work on your car because I have to pinstripe at a dealership; I was sick; I'm going to Vegas; I'm going out of state; My eye is infected; My cell phone broke; I lost your number; My new phone doesn't take pics; Alsa sent me a f-cked-up batch of paint, so I have to re-do another car before I can get back to yours; I crashed a rental car, so I have to fix/paint it before I return it; It's too hot to paint; I lost the color code to your car;* I could go on and on... I seriously heard EVERY reason. And the reason you couldn't finish my car was because of my attitude? Gimme an f'n break! Keep it real homeboy! Yeah you layed down a few patterns and some stripes that I asked you to take off. I would have gladly agreed to pay you more $...which I did, once the job was DONE. I never asked for any handouts, but changing a few things up is the least you can do is TRY to please the customer when you've been putting them off for so long... don'tcha think?

If I quote you $6K, promise you a _show-winning _paint job, take half your money up front, then lag like hell for OVER a year and try to justify my procrastination, lies and excuses by telling YOU that *you should be lucky 'cause I'm hooking you up with like a $15K job*...its YOUR fault? :uh: Hell no. The painter sets the prices. The painter estimates his work. It's the customers fault that you can't finish the job? Dude, I seriouly can't believe this cat. Talkin' like he quit the job because he 'was just tired' of my attitude and I refused to pay him more money! This dude MUST be twisted off of those air-brush fumes The one time he asked for more money...more than the deposit, I got my ass on the road and drove to Porterville and fronted this dude a couple hundred bucks so that he could throw a party for his son. I was patient...wait, MORE than patient. Paid the dude CASH down, NO BS. I had a full stack of money, the total that HE quoted me, ready to pay him the DAY he took my car. Maybe it was too much to ask him to have a car prepped and painted in UNDER a year. Maybe I shouldn't be upset when he promised that when he took my car in May of '07 that it would be painted by Jan '08, no, wait, was it March hmmmm, June...July? Shoot, that's right! The day before I picked up my car you asked me for ONE more week to 'cherry up the job.' This was one more week after you asked for 'one more week' every week for the past 2 months! What a joke! Then when I finally did show up to get my car, it was SAD! I just looked at my car, all half-painted, pieces of dollar-tree masking tape that had been on so long that the paint peeled off when you pulled the tape. The patterns on the trunk weren't even, the striping was started, then stopped in like four different places, there were runs in the base-coat that he promised would 'buff-out.' C'mon Stone. Be honest bro, my attitude had nothing to do with the fact that I could have given you another YEAR to finish, and at the rate you work, you STILL wouldn't be done. :angry: 

Bottom line is, I'm trying to warn anyone else to think twice before giving this dude any of your hard earned money. As talented as he may be, it means nothing if he can't keep his word. Learn from my mistakes. Long ass rant. I know. But I wasted a too much time trying to finish my ride to get stuck back at square one again...Updates from the new paint to folllow... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dfdubb_@Jul 30 2008, 10:32 PM~11221605
> *Blah Blah Blah...Seriously, I would have respected dude a whole lot more if he would have been honest with me from the get go.  He wants to talk $ and throw out figures like he did me a favor! As if I hit him up in May of '07 asking for some sort of 'hook-up'? He says it takes money to do a car of that level? Money WAS NEVER AN ISSUE!!! The issue was, he could never finish painting my car. I knew nothing about this dude except the pics that he posted up of his work at the beginning of this very thread. I'll be the first to give props to his pics and work that he posted up. It looked legit, so I hit him up. He was cool as hell, even offered to drive to bakers to pick my car up for me and take my 1/2 up front deposit. He returned phone calls for the first couple of months, shot me pics of the progress, then it all kind of slowed down. I would try to get up there at LEAST once a month to his shop in Porterville to check on my car, like any prideful builder would do. I started getting concerned when he stopped picking up the phone. My fault for letting him string me along for as long as he did... I'll take responsibility for being naive for over a year while he fed me one BS lie and excuse after another: I have a baseball game; I won't be at the shop because I have baseball practice; My body-man quit; I can't work on your car because I have to pinstripe at a dealership; I was sick; I'm going to Vegas; I'm going out of state; My eye is infected; My cell phone broke; I lost your number; My new phone doesn't take pics; Alsa sent me a f-cked-up batch of paint, so I have to re-do another car before I can get back to yours; I crashed a rental car, so I have to fix/paint it before I return it; It's too hot to paint; I lost the color code to your car; I could go on and on... I seriously heard EVERY reason. And the reason you couldn't finish my car was because of my attitude? Gimme an f'n break! Keep it real homeboy! Yeah you layed down a few patterns and some stripes that I asked you to take off.  I would have gladly agreed to pay you more $...which I did, once the job was DONE. I never asked for any handouts, but changing a few things up is the least you can do is TRY to please the customer when you've been putting them off for so long... don'tcha think?
> 
> If I quote you $6K, promise you a show-winning paint job, take half your money up front, then lag like hell for OVER a year and try to justify my procrastination, lies and excuses by telling YOU that you should be lucky 'cause I'm hooking you up with like a $15K job...its YOUR fault?  :uh: Hell no. The painter sets the prices. The painter estimates his work. It's the customers fault that you can't finish the job? Dude, I seriouly can't believe this cat. Talkin' like he quit the job because he 'was just tired' of my attitude and I refused to pay him more money! This dude MUST be twisted off of those air-brush fumes The one time he asked for more money...more than the deposit, I got my ass on the road and drove to Porterville and fronted this dude a couple hundred bucks so that he could throw a party for his son. I was patient...wait, MORE than patient. Paid the dude CASH down, NO BS. I had a full stack of money, the total that HE quoted me, ready to pay him the DAY he took my car. Maybe it was too much to ask him to have a car prepped and painted in UNDER a year. Maybe I shouldn't be upset when he promised that when he took my car in May of '07 that it would be painted by Jan '08, no, wait, was it March hmmmm, June...July? Shoot, that's right! The day before I picked up my car you asked me for ONE more week to 'cherry up the job.' This was one more week after you asked for 'one more week' every week for the past 2 months! What a joke! Then when I finally did show  up to get my car, it was SAD! I just looked at my car, all half-painted, pieces of dollar-tree masking tape that had been on so long that the paint peeled off when you pulled the tape. The patterns on the trunk weren't even, the striping was started, then stopped in like four different places, there were runs in the base-coat that he promised would 'buff-out.' C'mon Stone. Be honest bro, my attitude had nothing to do with the fact that I could have given you another YEAR to finish, and at the rate you work, you STILL wouldn't be done.  :angry:
> ...


dont know where your getting the $6000 from price was $4500. THEN YOU CHANGED YOUR DESIGN AND FELT YOU SHOULDN'T EVEN HAVE TO PAY FOR MORE PAINT MATERIAL. MY DUMB ASS SHOULD HAVE SENT THE CAR BACK WITH YOU THAT DAY. any way you look at it your car got a shit load of work for a very minimal price. YOU TALK A TOUGH GAME NOW THAT YOUR HOME, DIDN'T SAY ANYTHING TO ME AT MY SHOP. FLIPPED YOUR ATTITUDE REAL QUICK WHEN I SAID TAKE THE CAR IF YOU WANT, NOW YOU COMPLAIN BECAUSE IT'S UNFINISHED, who's joking who here. baseball practice, games (which are played at night) kept your car from being done. give me a break, a guy that runs a business is not supposed to have a life until dylans car is done :cheesy: GIVE IT UP ALREADY AND MOVE ON , THERES OTHER SHOPS OUT THERE.


----------



## dfdubb (Jul 7, 2003)

> *YOU TALK A TOUGH GAME NOW*


Ain't no tough talk here buddy. Sometimes the truth just hurts  


> *a guy that runs a business *


 :uh: Hopefully, one day that will be you. You have a ton of talent, it's just too bad your work ethic prevents your from ever being able to do something major with it.
Like I said. My rant is over Adam. My car is out of your shop, and in another one! :biggrin: Good luck with baseball!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dfdubb_@Jul 31 2008, 09:28 PM~11230496
> *Ain't no tough talk here buddy. Sometimes the truth just hurts
> 
> :uh: Hopefully, one day that will be you. You have a ton of talent, it's just too bad your work ethic prevents your from ever being able to do something major with it.
> ...



good luck to you too :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

any pics?


----------



## Goofee_510 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 16 2007, 06:15 PM~7919236
> *craig fraser/air syndicate does good work. seen some nice stuff out of that shop at sema.
> *










Fraser pinestriped my bike 5 years ago and a member from uce painted it


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

still looks good


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ARE THE BAYAREA UCE CARS DONE YET


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Aug 2 2008, 05:36 PM~11243265
> *any pics?
> *


a grip of pics to come soon as i get a chance.
multicolored cutlass, cadilac, el mariachi hot rod, couple harleys, corvette, 38 bomb ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 8 2008, 07:47 PM~11297651
> *ARE THE BAYAREA UCE CARS DONE YET
> *



cutlass is almost ready, regal bodywork nearly done, and wrapping up the 69 firewall :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 8 2008, 07:53 PM~11297690
> *cutlass is almost ready, regal bodywork nearly done, and wrapping up the 69 firewall :biggrin:
> *


HOWS THE REGAL COMING ALONG STONE :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfdubb_@Jul 31 2008, 12:32 AM~11221605
> *Blah Blah Blah...Seriously, I would have respected dude a whole lot more if he would have been honest with me from the get go.  He wants to talk $ and throw out figures like he did me a favor! As if I hit him up in May of '07 asking for some sort of 'hook-up'? He says it takes money to do a car of that level? Money WAS NEVER AN ISSUE!!! The issue was, he could never finish painting my car. I knew nothing about this dude except the pics that he posted up of his work at the beginning of this very thread. I'll be the first to give props to his pics and work that he posted up. It looked legit, so I hit him up. He was cool as hell, even offered to drive to bakers to pick my car up for me and take my 1/2 up front deposit. He returned phone calls for the first couple of months, shot me pics of the progress, then it all kind of slowed down. I would try to get up there at LEAST once a month to his shop in Porterville to check on my car, like any prideful builder would do. I started getting concerned when he stopped picking up the phone. My fault for letting him string me along for as long as he did... I'll take responsibility for being naive for over a year while he fed me one BS lie and excuse after another: I have a baseball game; I won't be at the shop because I have baseball practice; My body-man quit; I can't work on your car because I have to pinstripe at a dealership; I was sick; I'm going to Vegas; I'm going out of state; My eye is infected; My cell phone broke; I lost your number; My new phone doesn't take pics; Alsa sent me a f-cked-up batch of paint, so I have to re-do another car before I can get back to yours; I crashed a rental car, so I have to fix/paint it before I return it; It's too hot to paint; I lost the color code to your car; I could go on and on... I seriously heard EVERY reason. And the reason you couldn't finish my car was because of my attitude? Gimme an f'n break! Keep it real homeboy! Yeah you layed down a few patterns and some stripes that I asked you to take off.  I would have gladly agreed to pay you more $...which I did, once the job was DONE. I never asked for any handouts, but changing a few things up is the least you can do is TRY to please the customer when you've been putting them off for so long... don'tcha think?
> 
> If I quote you $6K, promise you a show-winning paint job, take half your money up front, then lag like hell for OVER a year and try to justify my procrastination, lies and excuses by telling YOU that you should be lucky 'cause I'm hooking you up with like a $15K job...its YOUR fault?  :uh: Hell no. The painter sets the prices. The painter estimates his work. It's the customers fault that you can't finish the job? Dude, I seriouly can't believe this cat. Talkin' like he quit the job because he 'was just tired' of my attitude and I refused to pay him more money! This dude MUST be twisted off of those air-brush fumes The one time he asked for more money...more than the deposit, I got my ass on the road and drove to Porterville and fronted this dude a couple hundred bucks so that he could throw a party for his son. I was patient...wait, MORE than patient. Paid the dude CASH down, NO BS. I had a full stack of money, the total that HE quoted me, ready to pay him the DAY he took my car. Maybe it was too much to ask him to have a car prepped and painted in UNDER a year. Maybe I shouldn't be upset when he promised that when he took my car in May of '07 that it would be painted by Jan '08, no, wait, was it March hmmmm, June...July? Shoot, that's right! The day before I picked up my car you asked me for ONE more week to 'cherry up the job.' This was one more week after you asked for 'one more week' every week for the past 2 months! What a joke! Then when I finally did show  up to get my car, it was SAD! I just looked at my car, all half-painted, pieces of dollar-tree masking tape that had been on so long that the paint peeled off when you pulled the tape. The patterns on the trunk weren't even, the striping was started, then stopped in like four different places, there were runs in the base-coat that he promised would 'buff-out.' C'mon Stone. Be honest bro, my attitude had nothing to do with the fact that I could have given you another YEAR to finish, and at the rate you work, you STILL wouldn't be done.  :angry:
> ...


i feel the same exact way you feel bro i'm just bout to that point wit my car thats down at adams shop! i done hear all those excuse as well! :angry: :angry:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Jul 31 2008, 11:10 PM~11230303
> *who's joking who here.  baseball practice, games (which are played at night) kept your car from being done.  give me a break, a guy that runs a business is not supposed to have a life until dylans car is done :cheesy: GIVE IT UP ALREADY AND MOVE ON , THERES OTHER SHOPS OUT THERE.
> *


you are adam theres been many week ends when we want to go down to check out our rides but what do you say "o i got a baseball game"? and now im finding out that your games are at night? :angry:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

GIVE ME A CALL ASAP!!!!!!!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Aug 10 2008, 10:21 PM~11311759
> *you are adam theres been many week ends when we want to go down to check out our rides but what do you say "o i got a baseball game"? and now im finding out that your games are at night? :angry:
> *


dam that sucks rays been waiting for his car for couple years now no


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Aug 10 2008, 10:21 PM~11311759
> *you are adam theres been many week ends when we want to go down to check out our rides but what do you say "o i got a baseball game"? and now im finding out that your games are at night? :angry:
> *



Many times you guys said you were comingand I stuck around and you didn't show. There were other issues ON YOUR END that's held your cars up for so long but I'm not gonna air your business on layitlow. :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Mar 31 2007, 07:55 PM~7592640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 4 2007, 02:44 PM~8471450
> *The KINGPRICE, built by PUNCH, painted by STONE, debut coming very soon!!!
> 
> 
> ...


here's pics bro


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Oct 5 2007, 12:59 AM~8936874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 11 2008, 09:21 AM~11313137
> *Many times you guys said you were comingand I stuck around and you didn't show.  There were other issues ON YOUR END that's held your cars up for so long but I'm not gonna air your business on layitlow. :biggrin:
> *


WHAT MONEY? :uh: HAHA THATS NOT A ISSUES ON THIS END! I JUST AINT GIVING YOU A DIME TILL THE CARS DONE! :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 11 2008, 09:21 AM~11313137
> *Many times you guys said you were comingand I stuck around and you didn't show.  There were other issues ON YOUR END that's held your cars up for so long but I'm not gonna air your business on layitlow. :biggrin:
> *


AND WHAT THE EXCUSES FOR THE OTHER UCE MEMBERS RIDE? ONE OF THEM GAVE YOU 80% OF THE MONEY THEY OWE YOU HIS CAR STILL AINT DONE? YOU'VE BEEN SETTING DATE THAT THE CARS WILL BE DONE FOR MONTHS NOW BUT YOU CANT MAKE THE DEADLINE! :angry:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 11 2008, 10:18 AM~11313434
> *here's pics bro
> *


/ 
you got pics of any other cars you FINISHED? :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 8 2008, 09:47 PM~11297651
> *ARE THE BAYAREA UCE CARS DONE YET
> *


ONE IS SUPPOSE TO COME HOME NEXT WEEK END!  BUT WE'LL SEE BOUT THAT? :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Aug 11 2008, 09:42 AM~11313888
> *ONE IS SUPPOSE TO COME HOME NEXT WEEK END!   BUT WE'LL SEE BOUT THAT? :biggrin:
> *


which one


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 11 2008, 04:58 PM~11316611
> *which one
> *


YOUR'LL SEE NEXT WEEK END


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YourLadysSancho_@Aug 11 2008, 07:15 PM~11318892
> *DID YOU HAVE A GREEN IMPALA?
> *


finished it last year


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Aug 11 2008, 09:37 AM~11313855
> *AND WHAT THE EXCUSES FOR THE OTHER UCE MEMBERS RIDE? ONE OF THEM GAVE YOU 80% OF THE MONEY THEY OWE YOU HIS CAR STILL AINT DONE? YOU'VE BEEN SETTING DATE THAT THE CARS WILL BE DONE FOR MONTHS NOW BUT YOU CANT MAKE THE DEADLINE! :angry:
> *


no one from alameda has even got made the initial half down except Ray and he did so last week. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: its all good though i'll come through with some bad ass cars and you get that together uce and we'll all be one happy family :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YourLadysSancho_@Aug 11 2008, 09:15 PM~11318892
> *DID YOU HAVE A GREEN IMPALA?
> *


yeah that was my uncles! but its gone now  got a new one in the works! :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 11 2008, 11:41 PM~11320647
> *no one from alameda has even got made the initial half down except Ray and he did so last week. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: its all good though i'll come through with some bad ass cars and you get that together uce and we'll all be one happy family :biggrin:
> *


yup its just bizz :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

LEARN QUICK THIS GUY CANT DELIVER A JAR OF FLAKE THAT WAS PAID FOR IN PERSON AND IF U GOT A CAR AT SHOP AND U SEE HIM HES PROBABLY JOCKING PATTERNS OR SOMETHING :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Aug 18 2008, 07:00 AM~11370425
> *LEARN QUICK THIS GUY CANT DELIVER A JAR OF FLAKE THAT WAS PAID FOR IN PERSON AND IF U GOT A CAR AT SHOP AND U SEE HIM HES PROBABLY JOCKING PATTERNS OR SOMETHING :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Who's this, a hater from one of the shops on my block, no ones EVER been to my shop and bought flake and got stiffed. N what do you mean by jocking patterns. Dozens of customers and only one walked away unhappy from our business agreement, every shop has one of those and if they dont their going to. I try to please eveyone but in reality thats impossible no ones perfect.  

you just want to hate New Member my ass, just want to talk BS and not reveal yourself. :0 

MY WORK SPEAKS FOR ITSELF :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

YOU GOT PICS OF THE REGAL? POST THEM ON HERE


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Aug 18 2008, 03:34 PM~11374685
> *YOU GOT PICS OF THE REGAL? POST THEM ON HERE
> *


x2


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Aug 18 2008, 03:34 PM~11374685
> *YOU GOT PICS OF THE REGAL? POST THEM ON HERE
> *


i'll bring the camera tomorrrow and take some pics


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 19 2008, 02:01 PM~11382051
> *i'll bring the camera tomorrrow and take some pics
> *


were waiting :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## True Legend (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 18 2008, 11:47 AM~11372444
> *Who's this, a hater from one of the shops on my block, no ones EVER been to my shop and bought flake and got stiffed.  N what do you mean by jocking patterns. Dozens of customers and only one walked away unhappy from our business agreement, every shop has one of those and if they dont their going to.  I try to please eveyone but in reality thats impossible no ones perfect.
> 
> you just want to hate New Member my ass, just want to talk BS and not reveal yourself.   :0
> ...


hno: first i was on my sons account my BAD . NOW GO GRAB SOME FLUID AND START PUMPING YOUR BREAKS AND DONT MAKE ME PUT U ON BLAST U BETTER RECOGNIZE :twak: :twak: :nono:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WHO


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 19 2008, 01:01 PM~11382051
> *i'll bring the camera tomorrrow and take some pics
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True Legend_@Aug 19 2008, 01:41 PM~11382476
> *hno: first i was on my sons account my BAD . NOW GO GRAB SOME FLUID AND START PUMPING YOUR BREAKS AND DONT MAKE ME PUT U ON BLAST U BETTER RECOGNIZE  :twak:  :twak:  :nono:
> *


word is its not a body shop to more..its a storage facility now..thats what i heard


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WHO :0 :0


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 19 2008, 06:07 PM~11386488
> *word is its not a body shop to more..its a storage facility now..thats what i heard
> *


may become a sales yard got a few cars that we put leans on cause there was no paper, a couple full custom rides at that. Sometimes i'm too nice and let people pay payments and you no how that goes... but i've wisened up and if you aint got the cash in 30 days then you aint got a car no more. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 19 2008, 08:56 PM~11388620
> *{LISTEN WITH YOUR EARS OPEN AND YOUR BIGG MOUTH SHUTT}=ROBERT C
> COME ON HOMIES YOU KNOW BETTER TO POST UP THAT YOU HEARD "YOU HEARD NATHAN STAY ON SUBJECT PAINT JOBS CLEAR THE AIR WE ALL FAMILY DOGG
> *


Thanks homie, you no me though i dont put a lot of stock in this hater talk, especially when a lot of these cats dont know me, but thats the nature of our business, each shop trying to one up one another. like deman says, "the price of fame" We all try our best to stay at the top but theres always gonna be someone putting out something new and better and on the other side theres always gonna be someone jealous and talking. I'm not the best painter out there, few if any can lay claim to that, but as for myself i strive to put out some of the best rides. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

And you know we got a few undercover project gonna bust some heads Uce, and good lookin out bro!


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2008, 11:31 AM~11382371
> *were waiting :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sorry pics go to customer, he can post them if he wants, got a give respect to the owner


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by True Legend_@Aug 19 2008, 11:41 AM~11382476
> *hno: first i was on my sons account my BAD . NOW GO GRAB SOME FLUID AND START PUMPING YOUR BREAKS AND DONT MAKE ME PUT U ON BLAST U BETTER RECOGNIZE  :twak:  :twak:  :nono:
> *


if your who im thinking about you ordered that custom flake and i personally delivered the flake to your boys shop. It did take a minute, that type of flake is hard to get a hold of, but the shop did get it. Thanks for the business


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by True Legend_@Aug 19 2008, 11:41 AM~11382476
> *hno: first i was on my sons account my BAD . NOW GO GRAB SOME FLUID AND START PUMPING YOUR BREAKS AND DONT MAKE ME PUT U ON BLAST U BETTER RECOGNIZE  :twak:  :twak:  :nono:
> *


if your who im thinking about you ordered that custom flake and i personally delivered the flake to your boys shop. It did take a minute, that type of flake is hard to get a hold of, but the shop did get it. Thanks for the business


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 20 2008, 09:08 PM~11398432
> *sorry pics go to customer, he can post them if he wants, got a give respect to the owner
> *


customer said it was ok for u to post the pics post please


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 20 2008, 09:04 PM~11398393
> *Thanks homie, you no me though i dont put a lot of stock in this hater talk, especially when a lot of these cats dont know me, but thats the nature of our business, each shop trying to one up one another.  like deman says, "the price of fame"  We all try our best  to stay at the top but theres always gonna be someone putting out something new and better and on the other side theres always gonna be someone jealous and talking.  I'm not the best painter out there, few if any can lay claim to that, but as for myself i strive to put out some of the best rides.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> And you know we got a few undercover project gonna bust some heads Uce, and good lookin out bro!
> *


EXACTLY USO JUS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK I KNOW OUR BROTHERS WILL BE PROUD WHEN THEY SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT :0 :biggrin:  
AS WELL AS MYSELF :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 20 2008, 11:08 PM~11398432
> *sorry pics go to customer, he can post them if he wants, got a give respect to the owner
> *


you got any pics yet? :uh:


----------



## True Legend (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 20 2008, 09:16 PM~11398527
> *if your who im thinking about you ordered that custom flake and i personally delivered the flake to your boys shop. It did take a minute, that type of flake is hard to get a hold of, but the shop did get it. Thanks for the business
> *


check it out i aint the one to hate but when u go some where trying to push alsa products and someone pays for jar and gets a crack bag with flake in it and it wasnt even the right one is bullshit :angry: and it took about 6 months.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Aug 21 2008, 03:32 AM~11400583
> *you got any pics yet? :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 20 2008, 10:51 PM~11398252
> *may become a sales yard got a few cars that we put leans on cause there was no paper, a couple full custom rides at that.  Sometimes i'm too nice and let people pay payments and you no how that goes...  but i've wisened up and if you aint got the cash in 30 days then you aint got a car no more. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



always 2 sides 2 a story and i know where u comming from..people always blame the shop but half the times the owner drops a car for a 10k paint with a grand down..they act like you walmart putting shit on layaway. we have a shop up this way called custom mikes.. they use to do oldskools and do them right..but broke people bringing there cars, not having money to finish them forced them to no longer accept those jobs.(doing lowriders) running a shop and dedicating your self to 100% custom jobs is hard as fuck, dont know how you doing it with so many flakers..

Stone if i was in your shoes id be pushing out and putting leans on cars that an't payed up cause those customers going around dragging ur name in the dirt, regardless what club they from..ur name, ur work speaks for its self...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 22 2008, 04:55 AM~11409807
> *always 2 sides 2 a story and i know where u comming from..people always blame the shop but half the times the owner drops a car for a 10k paint with a grand down..they act like you walmart putting shit on layaway. we have a shop up this way called custom mikes.. they use to do oldskools and do them right..but broke people bringing there cars, not having money to finish them forced them to no longer accept those jobs.(doing lowriders) running a shop and dedicating your self to 100% custom jobs is hard as fuck, dont know how you doing it with so many flakers..
> 
> Stone if i was in your shoes id be pushing out and putting leans on cars that an't payed up cause those customers going around dragging ur name in the dirt, regardless what club they from..ur name, ur work speaks for its self...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

the last time i went to the shop the was like no car even half way done! there was that convert 65 wit patterns only on one side there was rays 69 that look like it havent been touch in like a month, a bule regal that got painted wit the molding on and a pink regal thats all that i can remember! i gotta admit that pink and blue regals patters were clean but that fact that the blue one was paint wit the molding on thats a big :nono:! 

you paint job are clean but that dont mean shit if you cant even make you own dead line!! you had my car about 1 year and a half and it looked the same way i took it to you! you said 5 months and it will be done and nick and rays when before mine!! you told nick it would be ready for san breno. but didnt make it then you said two weeks after the show! then like two weeks ago you said it would be done last week end!! but what happen it still wasnt done!

adam cheak this out bro every thing i say is coming from me (popeye) and i bout fed up wit your shit! good thing i paid you in cheak every time i gave you money!! :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Aug 23 2008, 12:11 AM~11417504
> *the last time i went to the shop the was like no car even half way done! there was that convert 65 wit patterns only on one side there was rays 69 that look like it havent been touch in like a month, a bule regal that got painted wit the molding on and a pink regal thats all that i can remember! i gotta admit that pink and blue regals patters were clean but that fact that the blue one was paint wit the molding on thats a big  :nono:!
> 
> you paint job are clean but that dont mean shit if you cant even make you own dead line!! you had my car about 1 year and a half and it looked the same way i took it to you! you said 5 months and it will be done and nick and rays when before mine!! you told nick it would be ready for san breno. but didnt make it then you said two weeks after the show! then like two weeks ago you said it would be done last week end!! but what happen it still wasnt done!
> ...


you dropped your car off and 500 bucks and said you be back in 2 weeks to bring me half. you left it at my shop for 10 months and only 500 dollars then you cane up with some more money about 4-5 months ago. Nick did the same thing, 500 BUCKS, the fact is 500 is far from half and i told you guys you would lose you spot in line, there have been many paying customer in that time of duration who moved ahead of you in line. now its your guys turn, you both gotten close to half down, and now your sweating me, cars are looking good and coming along nicely. I'm going as fast as I can, I want it done fast or you want it done right. I gave you a hell of a deal and i wont risk quality no matter how much or how little you have paid, it my name on the car and you can talk all you want about how long it been at my shop, it'll be done soon and i guarantee it'll look so damn good you'll be glad i did it RIGHT! Your car came in with body work done over cancer and I told you I wouldn't paint it like that, a lot of shops would have sprayed it anyways just because you gave the go ahead. A artists work is his reputation, i could care less about all the BS, i wont put a fucked up car out on the street with my reputaion riding on it. A good product is worth the wait, takes Vics car for example, I worked on that car nearly everydayfor a year and vic can attest to that and it looks bad as hell. he's more than happy as you will be soon :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 23 2008, 08:15 PM~11421643
> *you dropped your car off and 500 bucks and said you be back in 2 weeks to bring me half.  you left it at my shop for 10 months and only 500 dollars then you cane up with some more money about 4-5 months ago.  Nick did the same thing, 500 BUCKS, the fact is 500 is far from half and i told you guys you would lose you spot in line, there have been many paying customer in that time of duration who moved ahead of you in line.  now its your guys turn, you both gotten close to half down, and now your sweating me, cars are looking good and coming along nicely. I'm going as fast as I can, I want it done fast or you want it done right.  I gave you a hell of a deal and i wont risk quality no matter how much or how little you have paid, it my name on the car and you can talk all you want about how long it been at my shop, it'll be done soon and i guarantee it'll look so damn good you'll be glad i did it RIGHT!  Your car came in with body work done over cancer and I told you I wouldn't paint it like that,  a lot of shops would have sprayed it anyways just because you gave the go ahead. A artists work is his reputation, i could care less about all the BS, i wont put a fucked up car out on the street with my reputaion riding on it.  A good product is worth the wait, takes Vics car for example, I worked on that car nearly everydayfor a year and vic can attest to that and it looks bad as hell.  he's more than happy as you will be soon :biggrin:
> *


sounds like this adam guys is going to take care of thing post the pics so we can se that the cars are almost done cause he not the first guy to complain
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 23 2008, 09:48 PM~11422140
> *sounds like this adam guys is going to take care of thing post the pics so we can se that the cars are almost done cause he not the first guy to complain
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



havent posted pics since they changed it to photobucket or tiny pic format. I never had enough time to sit down and figure it out. i put about 60+ hrs a week in at the shop. i used to post up pics in about 5 min and spend time with a family. for those of u who are married know the wife dont exactly like you to be at work all day then come home and work. i got a grip of pics but i'll be posting them couple at a time.   

sorry for any inconvenience :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 24 2008, 01:14 AM~11422508
> *havent posted pics since they changed it to photobucket or tiny pic format.  I never had enough time to sit down and figure it out.  i put about 60+ hrs a week in at the shop.  i used to post  up pics in about 5 min and spend time with a family. for those of u who are married know the wife dont exactly like you to be at work all day then come home and work.  i got a grip of pics but i'll be posting them couple at a time.
> 
> sorry for any inconvenience :biggrin:
> *


send them to me ill post them for you!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

PICS PICS PICS


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

still waiting


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

HE BACK AND AT KOOLAIDS ANGELO THEE AWARD WINNING AUTO GOLD AND SILVER LEAF ARTIST NOW TAKING ORDERS CALL HIM OR ME 1 323 864 5050 WILL BE PERFORMING SKILL TODAY AT KOOLAIDS ON THEE KOOLAID LIMO THIS GUY IS A BAD ASS SO BRING YOUR CAMERA AND SOME WATER DAM IT HOT TO KOOLAIDS HYDROS TODAY


----------



## panty dropper 84 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Heres a little something from Stone Cold Customs. Adam got down on all my graphics very nice and detailed.If u wont the job done right let the man take his time the shows will always be there,year after year.   

Later Adam keep up the good work. *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by panty dropper 84_@Aug 27 2008, 10:51 PM~11457944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
that looks good my daughter WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A CLEAN REGAL LIKE THIS :biggrin:*


----------



## panty dropper 84 (Apr 7, 2008)

*
Whats up I thought I would post up a pic. of my ride to show the work of stone cold customs. I guess what I got in return from west coast ridaz was a bitch ass remark. West cost ridaz why dont u give a home boy props instead of being a hater. I didn't post up to start talking shit to anyone. So west coast enough talking my regal is singal pump to the nose any time u want to nose up with the wifes ride lets do it. Then maybe u will learn to shut your mouth and give a home boy some props.*


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by panty dropper 84_@Aug 28 2008, 11:14 PM~11468522
> *
> Whats up  I thought I would post up a pic. of my ride to show the work of stone cold customs. I guess what I got in return from west coast ridaz was a bitch ass remark. West cost ridaz why dont u give a home boy props instead of being a hater. I didn't post up to start talking shit to anyone. So west coast enough talking my regal is singal pump to the nose any time u want to nose up with the wifes ride lets do it. Then maybe u will learn to shut your mouth and give a home boy some props.
> *


*
JUST FOR THE RECORD CAR IS TIGHT DIDNT MEAN TO OFFEND YOU JUST STATING A FACT THAT MY DAUGHTER DID LIKE THAT RIDE SORRY U TOOK IT THE WRONG WAY MAYBE I WORDED IT WRONG JUST TO LET U NO THE WIFE GOT HER 64 AND I GOT MINE SINGLE TO THE NOSE IF U WANT TO NOSE UP YOUL HALF TO WAIT TILL ITS DONE THOUGH OH AND MY 8 YEAR OLD SON WILL BE ON THE SWITCH :biggrin:*


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panty dropper 84_@Aug 28 2008, 11:14 PM~11468522
> *
> Whats up  I thought I would post up a pic. of my ride to show the work of stone cold customs. I guess what I got in return from west coast ridaz was a bitch ass remark. West cost ridaz why dont u give a home boy props instead of being a hater. I didn't post up to start talking shit to anyone. So west coast enough talking my regal is singal pump to the nose any time u want to nose up with the wifes ride lets do it. Then maybe u will learn to shut your mouth and give a home boy some props.
> *


*
USO DONT TRIP THERE WILL ALWAYS BE HATERS AFTER ALL THATS WHAT KEEPS US ON THE GRIND AND SOMETIMES WE MA INTERPIT IT WRONG ALL IN ALL WE KNOW WHAT YOU GOT AND THATS ALL THAT MATTERS WE WILL SEE IF HOMIE HAS EVERYTHING FROM UNDERCARRIAGE TO MOTOR CHROMED AND HITTING THE PIT *


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Aug 26 2008, 04:50 AM~11440070
> *HE BACK AND AT KOOLAIDS ANGELO THEE AWARD WINNING AUTO GOLD AND SILVER LEAF ARTIST NOW TAKING ORDERS CALL HIM OR ME 1 323 864 5050 WILL BE PERFORMING SKILL TODAY AT KOOLAIDS ON THEE KOOLAID LIMO THIS GUY IS A BAD ASS SO BRING YOUR CAMERA  AND SOME WATER DAM IT HOT TO KOOLAIDS HYDROS TODAY
> *


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Aug 26 2008, 04:50 AM~11440070
> *HE BACK AND AT KOOLAIDS ANGELO THEE AWARD WINNING AUTO GOLD AND SILVER LEAF ARTIST NOW TAKING ORDERS CALL HIM OR ME 1 323 864 5050 WILL BE PERFORMING SKILL TODAY AT KOOLAIDS ON THEE KOOLAID LIMO THIS GUY IS A BAD ASS SO BRING YOUR CAMERA  AND SOME WATER DAM IT HOT TO KOOLAIDS HYDROS TODAY
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 29 2008, 05:16 PM~11474278
> *USO  DONT TRIP THERE WILL ALWAYS BE HATERS AFTER ALL THATS WHAT KEEPS US ON THE GRIND AND SOMETIMES WE MA INTERPIT IT WRONG ALL IN ALL WE KNOW WHAT YOU GOT AND THATS ALL THAT MATTERS WE WILL SEE IF HOMIE HAS EVERYTHING FROM UNDERCARRIAGE TO MOTOR CHROMED AND HITTING THE PIT
> *


got it all dont trip


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 25 2008, 10:15 PM~11438820
> *still waiting
> *


pics were sent by multimedia message, doesn't concern you anyway u aren't the owner


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 29 2008, 06:48 PM~11474859
> *got it all dont trip
> *


THATS COOL FAMILY WE ALL IN THE GRIND HOWS LIFE??AS FOR US WE JUS CHILLIN


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 29 2008, 08:31 PM~11475623
> *pics were sent by multimedia message, doesn't concern you anyway u aren't the owner
> *


just goes to show u cant meet the deadline that u give people i no where not to take my ride thanks for the heads up :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 29 2008, 09:04 PM~11475911
> *THATS COOL FAMILY WE ALL IN THE GRIND HOWS LIFE??AS FOR US WE JUS CHILLIN
> *


lifes good keep doing your thing


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 29 2008, 09:05 PM~11475920
> *just goes to show u cant meet the deadline that u give people i no where not to take my ride thanks for the heads up :thumbsup:
> *


REALLY FAM THATS UNCALLED FOR THOUGHT YOUR STUFF WAS DONE ALREADY.ANYWAYS DONT PUT NO ONE DOWN TILL YOU BEEN THERE


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 29 2008, 09:11 PM~11475967
> *REALLY FAM THATS UNCALLED FOR THOUGHT YOUR STUFF WAS DONE ALREADY.ANYWAYS DONT PUT NO ONE DOWN TILL YOU BEEN THERE
> *


i no man but even the owner told him to post the pics on here then he wants to be a dick and not post its all good he does some tight shit


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 29 2008, 09:05 PM~11475920
> *just goes to show u cant meet the deadline that u give people i no where not to take my ride thanks for the heads up :thumbsup:
> *


money talks, a customer that respects his business agreement, demands respect in return :biggrin:


----------



## panty dropper 84 (Apr 7, 2008)

Whats up family, Whats up mayor, Myself just chillin in the big town of poros. To west coast thanks for clearing the air no harm meant no harm done. Yes your right mayor there will always be haters but as for me I will never bag on a homies ride just because I don't like it. We all put are hard earned money into our cars just to have some punk talk shit or just hate because they don't have shit.

Look here west coast. Stone cold customs is a one man shop he might take a while but u are getting quality work and in the shows now days there is a lot of comp. As for myself I will not sacrifice quality for being inpatient Adam is a friend of mine and the man does a great job, Adam puts more stuff on your ride just because he want your shit to out do anybody else and does not charge what the paint job is worth. Wish there was more painters like that.later and keep the peace!!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 29 2008, 09:39 PM~11476153
> *money talks, a customer that respects his business agreement, demands respect in return :biggrin:
> *


TRUE THAT I NO


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by panty dropper 84_@Aug 29 2008, 10:05 PM~11476320
> *
> 
> Whats up family, Whats up mayor, Myself just chillin in the big town of poros. To west coast thanks for clearing the air no harm meant no harm done. Yes your right mayor there will always be haters but as for me I will never bag on a homies ride just because I don't like it. We all put are hard earned money into our cars just to have some punk talk shit or just hate because they don't have shit.
> ...



COOL ITS ALL GOOD GLAD ITS ALL STRAIGTED OUT


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

I JUST LIKE TO SEE BUCKETS TURN IN TO SOME THING TIGHT


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 29 2008, 09:15 PM~11475996
> *i no man but even the owner told him to post the pics on here then he wants to be a dick and not post its all good he does some tight shit
> *


:uh: :nono: all the painter has to do is paint IM SURE EVERYTHING IS SETTLED NOW ITS BACK TO CRUNCH TIME LATES


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 29 2008, 10:14 PM~11476379
> *:uh:  :nono: all the painter has to do is paint IM SURE EVERYTHING IS SETTLED NOW ITS BACK TO CRUNCH TIME LATES
> *


 :biggrin: crunch, crunch, chewin on some fresh candy right now!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 29 2008, 10:20 PM~11476415
> *:biggrin: crunch, crunch, chewin on some fresh candy right now!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Apr 17 2007, 06:50 PM~7715027
> *theres nobody that can compare to Lucky 7's work...off the wall custom painter.
> *



I agree, the work that comes out of Lucky 7's shop is top notch and Marcos is one down to earth cat. Check out Lucky 7 Customs on their website @ www.Lucky7customs.com


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 23 2008, 11:15 PM~11421643
> *you dropped your car off and 500 bucks and said you be back in 2 weeks to bring me half.  you left it at my shop for 10 months and only 500 dollars then you cane up with some more money about 4-5 months ago.  Nick did the same thing, 500 BUCKS, the fact is 500 is far from half and i told you guys you would lose you spot in line, there have been many paying customer in that time of duration who moved ahead of you in line.  now its your guys turn, you both gotten close to half down, and now your sweating me, cars are looking good and coming along nicely. I'm going as fast as I can, I want it done fast or you want it done right.  I gave you a hell of a deal and i wont risk quality no matter how much or how little you have paid, it my name on the car and you can talk all you want about how long it been at my shop, it'll be done soon and i guarantee it'll look so damn good you'll be glad i did it RIGHT!  Your car came in with body work done over cancer and I told you I wouldn't paint it like that,  a lot of shops would have sprayed it anyways just because you gave the go ahead. A artists work is his reputation, i could care less about all the BS, i wont put a fucked up car out on the street with my reputaion riding on it.  A good product is worth the wait, takes Vics car for example, I worked on that car nearly everydayfor a year and vic can attest to that and it looks bad as hell.  he's more than happy as you will be soon :biggrin:
> *



thats the way it goes!! i dont blame ya homie


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Sep 2 2008, 12:42 PM~11497412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Now that looks bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Sep 2 2008, 02:38 PM~11499301
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


did u ever get your pics


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

WERE COMING!!  :0 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## panty dropper 84 (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Who painted that??????????????


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by panty dropper 84_@Sep 9 2008, 09:32 PM~11563819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the homies car from uce looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

i hope it wasnt painted with key lock, door handle and the molding on top of the door?  :dunno: :werd:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Sep 10 2008, 06:43 PM~11571093
> *i hope it wasnt painted with key lock, door handle and the molding on top of the door?   :dunno:  :werd:
> *


 :0 looks that way hno:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 10 2008, 10:09 PM~11572052
> *:0  looks that way  hno:
> *


thats a BIG :nono:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panty dropper 84_@Sep 9 2008, 09:32 PM~11563819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Adam, is this Nick's car? you are one of the best painters out here. Also remember what we talk about getting those cars out for we can ride and show your work.
Keep doing what you do best and stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## panty dropper 84 (Apr 7, 2008)

Whats up Vic its me J.J. I agree adam is one of the best. Could not ask for a better paint job on my ride for the amount of money almost complete working on the motor. Then I will be ready to show what STONE puts out hopefully just like u I'll be sweeping trophies.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Sep 10 2008, 06:43 PM~11571093
> *i hope it wasnt painted with key lock, door handle and the molding on top of the door?   :dunno:  :werd:
> *


dam i just noticed paint will proably start peelin back from the key locks


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 10 2008, 09:12 PM~11572912
> *dam i just noticed paint will proably start peelin back from the key locks
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 10 2008, 09:12 PM~11572912
> *dam i just noticed paint will proably start peelin back from the key locks
> *


 :roflmao: my stuff dont peel, I've buried complete candies in a dozen coats of clear, doesn't peel or crack if you know what your doing, i know what i'm doing thats why you guys brang me the cars. key lock is setting loose in hole , molding is owners choice , if i rip it off he'll have to sendit to the platers to be straightened and poloshed because they are glued down and bend like a mofo. you just loosen it up and tack it back down after you clear it. tricks of the trade when your working with a budget. But good lookin out though :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Sep 10 2008, 08:55 PM~11572668
> *Adam, is this Nick's car? you are one of the best painters out here. Also remember what we talk about getting those cars out for we can ride and show your work.
> Keep doing what you do best and stay    from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


thanks Uce for the compliment and advice, you always brake it down right to the point good or bad. let me know when you need help building a room to house all those trophies :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

and JJ you know we gonna debut big baby, real soon!


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Mar 31 2007, 07:55 PM~7592640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panty dropper 84_@Sep 10 2008, 09:10 PM~11572886
> *
> 
> Whats up Vic its me J.J. I agree adam is one of the best. Could not ask for a better paint job on my ride for the amount of money almost complete working on the motor.  Then I will be ready to show what STONE puts out hopefully just like u I'll be sweeping trophies.
> *




Just getting ready for Kita's induction to the LRM hall of fame and then off to the super show. I can not wait till we are all showing at a car show, side by side. Stay  UCE.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Sep 10 2008, 09:54 PM~11573349
> *Just getting ready for Kita's induction to the LRM hall of fame and then off to the super show. I can not wait till we are all showing at a car show, side by side. Stay    UCE.
> *



I heard that, wish i had the time to make it to the induction ceremony. Kita is the very definition of an excellent leader, noone deserves it more and i'm sure he'll have overwelming support from not only the uce family but the lowriding world!!!
soon we'll all be showing side by side, show by show, and grabbin trophy by trophy :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Sep 10 2008, 09:36 PM~11573169
> *:roflmao: my stuff dont peel, I've buried complete candies in a dozen coats of clear, doesn't peel or crack if you know what your doing, i know what i'm doing thats why you guys brang me the cars. key lock is setting loose in hole , molding is owners choice , if i rip it off he'll have to sendit to the  platers to be straightened and poloshed because they are glued down and bend like a mofo.  you just loosen it up and tack it back down after you clear it.  tricks of the trade when your working with a budget. But good lookin out though :biggrin:
> *


thats cool if you did that which u probaly did but u no that it happens sometimes when people leave stuff on and spray around it


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 10 2008, 10:38 PM~11573650
> *thats cool if you did that which u probaly did but u no that  it happens sometimes when people leave stuff on and spray around it
> *


cant judge a book by its cover, your right some people want a quick buck,i take pride in my work and i love doing it, besides there is nothing quick when it comes to these type of paint jobs. i think every painters used the line " you want it done fast or you want it done right" 

good example is popeyes car, they had someone do all the body work and when they sent it to me just to spray it i said i cant spray it cause it aint right, it was wavy like the ocean and someone bondo'ed over cancer, now that would have peeled for sure and i dont want my name affiliated with that kind of half assed work. and it wasn't popeyes fault he didn't know until i pointed it out.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

YOU SUCK :0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Sep 10 2008, 10:49 PM~11573708
> *cant judge a book by its cover, your right some people want a quick buck,i take pride in my work and i love doing it, besides there is nothing quick when it comes to these type of paint jobs. i think every painters used the line " you want it done fast or you want it done right"
> 
> good example is popeyes car, they had someone do all the body work and when they sent it to me just to spray it i said i cant spray it cause it aint right, it was wavy like the ocean and someone bondo'ed over cancer, now that would have peeled for sure and i dont want my name affiliated with that kind of half assed work.  and it wasn't popeyes fault he didn't know until i pointed it out.
> *


dont get me wrong bro your paint jobs are bad if thats what they want thats what they want


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Sep 10 2008, 11:36 PM~11573169
> *:roflmao: my stuff dont peel, I've buried complete candies in a dozen coats of clear, doesn't peel or crack if you know what your doing, i know what i'm doing thats why you guys brang me the cars. key lock is setting loose in hole , molding is owners choice , if i rip it off he'll have to sendit to the  platers to be straightened and poloshed because they are glued down and bend like a mofo.  you just loosen it up and tack it back down after you clear it.  tricks of the trade when your working with a budget. But good lookin out though :biggrin:
> *


thats what seperates the men from the boys..u dropping bills on a paint like that to leave moldings and key locks on...ant Alsa's fault...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panty dropper 84_@Sep 9 2008, 09:32 PM~11563819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SCAM ARTIST


----------



## panty dropper 84 (Apr 7, 2008)

I second that emotion MAYOR those are some water drops. :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by panty dropper 84_@Sep 11 2008, 08:45 PM~11581903
> *I AGREE HE SUCKS  those aINT some water drops.THEM SOME OIL STAINS THATS WHAT I GOT AND WHAT HE'S GONNA GET SUED FOR :0  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Sep 10 2008, 09:54 PM~11573349
> *Just getting ready for Kita's induction to the LRM hall of fame and then off to the super show. I can not wait till we are all showing at a car show, side by side. Stay    UCE.
> *


   HELL YEA UCE IM READY :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Adam, did you order those clips? Stay


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

i just confirmed with him on the clips should. he'll get the check sometime this week and then ups will take 3-5 days so about a week, week and a half.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Sep 14 2008, 11:49 AM~11599157
> *i just confirmed with him on the clips should.  he'll get the check sometime this week and then ups will take 3-5 days so about a week, week and a half.
> *


----------



## panty dropper 84 (Apr 7, 2008)

Killing central cal with those graghics. :machinegun: 

Stone Cold Customs !!!


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

MIXING THE OLD SCHOOL WITH THE NEW


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

How is it going Adam? good I hope. The 74 Caprice rag is sold to Australia and the 64 also. When you get those clips I need them ASAP. I am working on the deal with them. All I am waiting for is when they want to get the cars might be this week. Stay  and safe.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

HOWS THAT CUTLASS COMING ALOG


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panty dropper 84_@Sep 15 2008, 08:06 PM~11611384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: cant wait to see hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 11 2008, 10:49 AM~11576373
> *keep doing it uce you know whats up ill be by this weekend
> *


sup...hows the progress


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

WUTZ UP BRO. B KOOL ON WAY 2 VEGAS IF U AN THE GUYS R GOING.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## delgados56 (Dec 4, 2007)

> http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x124/louied_ruffryder1/67caddystripedbyme021.jpg[/img] with all RESPECT and no offense. but these are not supposed to be water drops just different effects of artwork thats all ...    .


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> > http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x124/louied_ruffryder1/67caddystripedbyme021.jpg[/img] with all RESPECT and no offense. but these are not supposed to be water drops just different effects of artwork thats all ...    .


----------



## delgados56 (Dec 4, 2007)

> http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x124/louied_ruffryder1/kidspictures012.jpg[/img]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> > http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x124/louied_ruffryder1/67caddystripedbyme021.jpg[/img] with all RESPECT and no offense. but these are not supposed to be water drops just different effects of artwork thats all ...    .
> 
> 
> 
> sup louis..u got to post up some full pics of mikeys big body..that paint is off the hook! or rauls towncar with the 1st paint job


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> > http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x124/louied_ruffryder1/kidspictures012.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> nice work brotha nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

my favourite part about lowriding
the paint, i wish someone round here could paint like you cats
nice  
keep it up


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## delgados56 (Dec 4, 2007)

> http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x124/louied_ruffryder1/DELGADOSphotos006.jpg[/img]


----------



## delgados56 (Dec 4, 2007)

> http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x124/louied_ruffryder1/67caddystripedbyme015.jpg[/img]


----------



## delgados56 (Dec 4, 2007)

> http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x124/louied_ruffryder1/DELGADOSphotos114-1.jpg[/img]


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Oct 20 2008, 11:11 PM~11926409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice graphics on this g body, and you do a very nice pinstriping


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Thats some bad ass work!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## delgados56 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Oct 23 2008, 04:57 PM~11955544
> *nice graphics on this g body, and you do a very nice pinstriping
> *


 thanks for the compliment Adam,..... 
:wave:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Oct 21 2008, 02:11 AM~11926409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

Rich's "El 63 Vive"









Jose's Inspirations "One Pinche Grand Prix"









Luke's "54 4 U"








heres a few more i found,


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

.......























sleeps elco from parliament


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Nov 13 2008, 01:29 AM~12143169
> *.......
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THE COLORS :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## creativekustoms1 (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Mar 21 2007, 12:39 AM~7519937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is tight...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Oct 20 2008, 11:08 PM~11926391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!!


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

what happened to stone cold ?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 11 2009, 04:27 PM~13251315
> *what happened to stone cold ?
> *


THIS GUYS SHOP IS THE BIGGEST SCREW UP EVER NO PAINT BOOTH/RIPP OFF PEOPLES PARTS
PAINT FLAKING OFF I LOST 7,000 DOLLARS AND I GOT RECEIPTS TO SHOW FOR IT.2 CARS A 94 CADDY AND A 86 REGAL PICS COMING SOON :0 :0 :0 THIS GUYS EXCUSE IS ALWAYS WELL NO MONEY BULL GOOD THING I HAD RECEIPTS TO SHOW FOR TODAY  MORE INFO COMING SOON


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

MY SHIT GOT RIPPED OFF AT HIS SHOP TVs STERIO 6 GEL BATTS FROM MY CADDY
PRIMER SPAYED OVER MY CANDY TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE HE DID A LIL WORK 
MY SONS REGAL MISSING PARTS ALL THE CHROME STRIPES ROCKER PANELS BUMPERS LOUSY PAINT ILL POST UP PICS SOON


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cant wait
hno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

I'LL HAVE THE PICS POSTED UP TONIGHT FOR ALL TO SEE I DON'T WANT KNOW ONE ELSE TO BE BURNED BY THIS GUY STONE COLD KUSTOMS IN PORTERVILLE :angry: THERE ARE ABOUT 6 OTHERS BESIDES MYSELF :0


----------



## dfdubb (Jul 7, 2003)

that sucks bro...

I posted my experience with this cat last year...the biggest joker in town.

I had my car in his shop for over a year, and then had to strip down his terrible body work and flaked off graphics down to the bare metal.


your personal stuff got ripped off too? that fool needs payback... :angry:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:0 thats no good. surprised he's not on the run. never know when he is going to screw over the wrong person. :|


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dfdubb_@Apr 26 2009, 07:15 PM~13696533
> *that sucks bro...
> 
> I posted my experience with this cat last year...the biggest joker in town.
> ...


I REMEMBER YOUR VERT HOMES GOLD WITH DIFFERENT COLOR PATTERNS ON IT.WOULD SEE IT SIT IN THE SHOP JUST LIKE MINE 2 CARS AND YEA STOLD ALL MY PERSONAL BELONGINGS OUT OF MY CARS THERES NOT ONE CUSTOMER THAT HASNT GOT THERE CAR PAINTED BY THIS GUY THAT DIDN'T HAVE TO BRING IT BACK FOR SOME REASON OR ANOTHER FLAKING PAINT FOGGY CLEAR RUNS I SEEN HIM PERSONALLY TAKING PARTS FROM OTHER PEOPLES CARS AND WONDERED WHAT WAS GOING ON THERE I GOT SO MANY PARTS STOLEN FROM MY CARS ITS TO MUCH TO MENTION THERE ARE OTHERS THOUGH THAT I KNOW OF THAT STILL ARE HOPING TO GET THERE CARS DONE I GUARANTEE IT WONT HAPPEN.BUT THEY CAN MAKE THERE OWN JUDGEMENT I HAD TO LEARN THE HARD WAY BY SEEING WHAT THIS GUY IS REALLY ABOUT.I DIDNT GET TO POST MYPICS MY USO BROTHERS CAME BY TO KICK IT BBQ IT UP AND WENT FRESNO CRUISN JUST GOT HOME ILL HAVE THEM UP TOMARRO THOUGH.BTW I HAVE TO SAND BOTH CARS DOWN ALL THE PAINT IS FLAKING OFF. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dfdubb_@Apr 26 2009, 07:15 PM~13696533
> *that sucks bro...
> 
> I posted my experience with this cat last year...the biggest joker in town.
> ...


*
HIS TERRIBLE BODY WORK GOD THIS GUY GOS BEYOND CUTTING CORNERS MY HOOD WAS NOT LINED UP DOORS NOT LINED AND HE PATTERNED IT LIKE THAT THIS GUY IS A FOOL.BUT I WILL GET MY MONEY BACK THAT I"KNOW" AND SOME *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Apr 26 2009, 09:42 PM~13698377
> *:0  thats no good. surprised he's not on the run. never know when he is going to screw over the wrong person.  :|
> *


I AM THAT WRONG PERSON I GOT ATTORNEYS HIS SHOP WILL BE CLOSED DOWN. :0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

dam was that 69 still there too the orange one


----------



## dfdubb (Jul 7, 2003)

that '69 didn't get touched for a year... he claimed that the owner owed him tons of cash. Same BS he said about me... f'n liar!

In fact, all of the cars in his shop were in various stages of completion but none were finished.

His shop is called 'house of kandies,' but he told me to my face that he wouldn't shoot a 'straight kandy' because it was too much work. I remember, and you can go back on this post and see a green bug that was candied...as ucefamily said, the owner brought the car back because the paint fogged up and had runs. Adam told me that it was Alsa's fault---they sent him a batch of green with 'bad dye.'

If you look at his paint jobs, NONE of them are solid colors, it eventually dawned on my why: This fool tries to 'hide' all of the imperfections and drips and crooked lines by burying them under layers and layers of patterns. It was a scam from the start... :0 

Keep us updated, Im curious to know if you can squeeze any juice out of this dry lemon...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 27 2009, 10:09 AM~13702454
> *dam was that 69 still there too the orange one
> *


YEA THE ORANGE 69 IS STILL THERE WEATHERED IT WAS THROWN OUTSIDE FOR A LONG TIME THE PAINT IS DAMAGED BUT IF THE OWNERS DON'T CARE I AINT GONNA WORRY ABOUT IT THIS GUY PROMISES PEOPLE A SHOW CAR TO PUT THEM OFF FOR AWHILE AND TO GET PEOPLE OFF HIS BACK  I THOUGHT I WAS GOING TO GET MY CARS PAINTED.HE HAS A RED REGAL THERE THAT A GUY TOOK JUST TO GET THE PATTERNS DONE THRE GUY LOST HIS JOB AND TOLD STONE TO KEEP IT WELL COME TO FIND OUT THE CAR BELONGED TO THE GUYS OL LADY SHE WANTED THE CAR BACK AND HE SAID HE WAS GONNA SCREW HER OVER AND CHARGE HER STORAGE FEES SO SHE COULD NOT AFFORD IT AND KEEP THE CAR BY LEAN SALE AND STARTED STRIPPING DOWN THE CHROME PARTS ON THE CAR WHEN I SEEN THAT I KNEW SOMETHING WASNT RIGHT AND OTHERS TILL I CAME TO THE SHOP NOT TO LONG AGO AND NOTICED MY CARS RIPPED OFF :angry:
ALSO THE RED REGAL HAD A CHROMED OUT MOTOR BRAND NEW INTERIOR. :0 :angry: GONE NOW.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dfdubb_@Apr 27 2009, 04:39 PM~13706719
> *that '69 didn't get touched for a year... he claimed that the owner owed him tons of cash. Same BS he said about me... f'n liar!
> 
> In fact, all of the cars in his shop were in various stages of completion but none were finished.
> ...


YOUR RIGHT HOMIE AND I TRIED AND EVEN DEFEND THIS CHUMP EARLY ON IN THE BEGINNING I EVEN OFFERED MY HELP TO HIM CAUSE SO MANY PEEPS WERE ON HIM HE BURNED ME SO BADD IVE BEEN IN SCHOOL FOR PAINTING FOR A LIL OVER A FEW MONTHS I FINALLY GOT SOMEONE TOLOAN ME A TRILER AND GOT MY RIDES OUT OF THERE ON SATURDAY HE CALLED THE COPS ON ME CAUSE I TOLD HIM TO FINISH MY SONS RIDE AFTER HE TRAILED ME ALONG FOR A YEAR IT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE FINISHED ON SATURDAY IT WAS MY SONS B DAY GIFT WHEN I GOT HOME HE HAD A FEW FRIENDS OVER HE CAME OUT TO SEE IT AND WAS EXITED AND SEEN IT AND SAID WHAT HAPPEN TO THE CAR AFTER THE COURTS ARE OVER ILL CANDY IT FOR HIM  I GOT TO PURCHASE A WIRE TO UPLOAD IT WILL BE POSTED TODAY OF THE CARS


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 27 2009, 04:51 PM~13706833
> *YOUR RIGHT HOMIE AND I TRIED AND EVEN DEFEND THIS CHUMP EARLY ON IN THE BEGINNING I EVEN OFFERED MY HELP TO HIM CAUSE SO MANY PEEPS WERE ON HIM HE BURNED ME SO BADD IVE BEEN IN SCHOOL FOR PAINTING FOR A LIL OVER A FEW MONTHS I FINALLY GOT SOMEONE TOLOAN ME A TRILER AND GOT MY RIDES OUT OF THERE ON SATURDAY HE CALLED THE COPS ON ME CAUSE I TOLD HIM TO FINISH MY SONS RIDE AFTER HE TRAILED ME ALONG FOR A YEAR IT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE FINISHED ON SATURDAY IT WAS MY SONS B DAY GIFT WHEN I GOT HOME HE HAD A FEW FRIENDS OVER HE CAME OUT TO SEE IT AND WAS EXITED AND SEEN IT AND SAID WHAT HAPPEN TO THE CAR AFTER THE COURTS ARE OVER ILL CANDY IT FOR HIM   I GOT TO PURCHASE A WIRE TO UPLOAD IT WILL BE POSTED TODAY OF THE CARS
> *


dam bro thats sucks,sorry to hear....this dude should not be aloowed 2 touch anyones rides


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 27 2009, 04:39 PM~13706729
> *YEA THE ORANGE 69 IS STILL THERE WEATHERED IT WAS THROWN OUTSIDE FOR A LONG TIME THE PAINT IS DAMAGED BUT IF THE OWNERS DON'T CARE I AINT GONNA WORRY ABOUT IT THIS GUY PROMISES PEOPLE A SHOW CAR TO PUT THEM OFF FOR AWHILE AND TO GET PEOPLE OFF HIS BACK  I THOUGHT I WAS GOING TO GET MY CARS PAINTED.HE HAS A RED REGAL THERE THAT A GUY TOOK JUST TO GET THE PATTERNS DONE THRE GUY LOST HIS JOB AND TOLD STONE TO KEEP IT WELL COME TO FIND OUT THE CAR BELONGED TO THE GUYS OL LADY SHE WANTED THE CAR BACK AND HE SAID HE WAS GONNA SCREW HER OVER AND CHARGE HER STORAGE FEES SO SHE COULD NOT AFFORD IT AND KEEP THE CAR BY LEAN SALE AND STARTED STRIPPING DOWN THE CHROME PARTS ON THE CAR WHEN I SEEN THAT I KNEW SOMETHING WASNT RIGHT AND OTHERS TILL I CAME TO THE SHOP NOT TO LONG AGO AND NOTICED MY CARS RIPPED OFF :angry:
> ALSO THE RED REGAL HAD A CHROMED OUT MOTOR BRAND NEW INTERIOR. :0  :angry: GONE NOW.
> *


dam thats some bullshit cant belive his ride is still there


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 27 2009, 05:07 PM~13707019
> *dam bro thats sucks,sorry to hear....this dude should not be aloowed 2 touch anyones rides
> *


RICK WAIT UNTILL YOU SEE WHAT HE DID TO MY CAR USO :angry: IM GETTING READY TO POST PICS.ILL TELL YOU WHAT HE WILL TRY AND DO POST UP SOME RECENT CARS HE HOOKED UP TO JUSTIFY WHAT HE DID TO ME AND OTHERS AND SAY NO PROBLEMS HERE.


----------



## dfdubb (Jul 7, 2003)

I don't know how good he can 'hook-up' any rides. He doesn't use a booth, his patterns are crooked, his gold/silver leaf come from a roll like bubble tape. LOL :roflmao: At this point, we can't do nothin but laugh, bro...

Anyone who still trusts Adam with their hard-earned money deserves to get bent over...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just seen stone alsa online in thi s topic right now..
where'd he go


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

this is for starters on my caddy not even close yet there is more :0 :angry: 

AND OF COARSE MY SONS CAR
:angry: 









































































THIS IS FOR STARTERS PAINTED LENSES,FLAKING OFF PAINT,PAINTED TIRES,PAINTED WINDSHIELDS,MISSING CHROME ROCKERS,HALF PAINTED AND IT GOES ON AND ON :angry:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

THATS WHAT 7,000 PLUS DOLLARS GOT ME A BIGG 0 NOTHING AND HE HAD THE GUTS TO TELL ME THAT IS 7,000 DOLLARS WORTH HIS SHOP WILL BE CLOSING SOON :angry:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

THIS IS HOW MY CADDY LOOKED WHEN IT WENT TO HIS SHOP FOR A NEW PAINT JOB :angry:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dfdubb_@Apr 27 2009, 09:52 PM~13711205
> *I don't know how good he can 'hook-up' any rides. He doesn't use a booth, his patterns are crooked, his gold/silver leaf come from a roll like bubble tape. LOL :roflmao: At this point, we can't do nothin but laugh, bro...
> 
> Anyone who still trusts Adam with their hard-earned money deserves to get bent over...
> *


YOU AINT LYING BRO HE KEPT ALL MY MATERIALS EVEN THOUGH I HAD ALL MY RECEIPTS KEPT MY BUMPERS CHROME PIECES THAT GO AROUND MY SONS WINDOWS ROCKER PANELS STOLED MY TVs MAN I GOT SCREWED BUT IT AINT OVER YET TILL THE COURTS ARE FINAL. :angry:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WHATS UP JAY JAY HEY UCE WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

ALMOST FORGOT 6 GEL BATTERIES FROM MY CADDY 1200 MORE DOLLARS :angry: MORE PICS COMING UP :angry:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

is one side of the car primered and the other side freshly patterned out


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Apr 27 2009, 11:46 PM~13712458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO ITS BASE WHITE FAM HE BASED IT PATTERNED ONE SIDE AND THREW IT OUTSIDE CAUSE I ONLY OWED HIM 300 BUCKS LEFT SO HE FIGURED THATS NOTHING AND MOVED ON TO A NEW CAR TO WORK ON THAT WAS GONNA PAY HALF DOWN :angry: BTW FRESHLY PAINTED THROWN OUTSIDE AND GOT RAINED ON SEVERAL TIMES BAKED IN THE SONE WITH DUST FLYING EVERY WHERE THE DAMAGE IS DONE I WANT MY MONEY BACK SO NOW I HAVE TO GO TO COURT AND FIGHT HIM FOR IT :angry:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Nov 22 2007, 01:30 AM~9280226
> *Alameda cars in the works, got a few cars ahead of them got to kick out first
> *


NEVER HAPPENED 84 REGAL IS IN SOMEONE'S BACKYARD,THE 69 IS UNCOVERED ALL TOOKEN APART FRAME HALF BOLTED ON AND THE OTHERS TO :angry:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 27 2009, 11:18 PM~13712247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man bro that is some fucked up shit...he should pay you back no doudt :angry:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

Dam at fool [email protected] you after you back on here :twak:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALHILOW_@Apr 28 2009, 09:34 PM~13723652
> *Dam at fool [email protected] you after you back on here  :twak:
> *


YUP EVEN AFTER I HAD HIS BACK WILLING TO HELP HIM AND THIS IS WHAT I GET.I HOPE THIS NEVER HAPPENS TO ANYONE FAMILY.THIS AINT RIGHT AT ALL.BUT KARMA YOU ALL KNOW THE DEAL :angry:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

HERES A FEW MORE I HAVE PLENTY MORE TO POST UP AND THIS AINT IT I JUST GOT BACK A CHOPPER THAT STONE TOOK TO PAINT FOR MY YOUNGER SON BRAND NEW. AND WAIT TILL YOU SEE WHAT THEY DID TO IT I TRUSTED THIS GUY WITH ALL MY PROJECTS AND DID NOT GET ONE THING COMPLETE :angry:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

A COUPLE MORE FOR THE NIGHT :angry:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 29 2009, 12:16 AM~13725842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is some fucked up shit and to think u vouched for him


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 29 2009, 08:02 AM~13727294
> *that is some fucked up shit and to think u vouched for him
> *


I know brother anyone who knows me knows im a good person.I try and do my share CONTRIBUTING TO society I even mentor children who are displaced from the parents doing life in the pen voluntary.But this won't change me a make me bitter towards anyone else.i just have to leave the lowrider seen for awhile till i can save up some ends at-least if i can get my sons car done for him ill be alright.thanks for your comments see you homies around


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

TO THE TOP PEOPLE HAVE TO KNOW ABOUT THIS GUY :angry: SO THEY DONT GET RIPPED OFF


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 29 2009, 10:26 AM~13729093
> *I know brother anyone who knows me knows im a good person.I try and do my share CONTRIBUTING TO society I even mentor children who are displaced from the parents doing life in the pen voluntary.But this won't change me a make me bitter towards anyone else.i just have to leave the lowrider seen for awhile till i can save up some ends at-least if i can get my sons car done for him ill be alright.thanks for your comments see you homies around
> *


DAMN THATS FUCKED UP, NOT JUST A GOOD PERSON BUT A GREAT LEADER IN THE LIFESTYLE WE LIVE (WHO IN THE HELL WOULD DO THIS TO "THE MAYOR")
:angry: :thumbsdown: :guns:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 29 2009, 05:26 PM~13733695
> *DAMN THATS FUCKED UP, NOT JUST A GOOD PERSON BUT A GREAT LEADER IN THE LIFESTYLE WE LIVE (WHO IN THE HELL WOULD DO THIS TO "THE MAYOR")
> :angry:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:
> *


ADAM STONE OF HOUSE OF KANDY IN PORTERVILLE FAM.BUT IM NOT THE ONLY ONE HE DID THIS TO OLDER PEOPLE, WOMEN ,KIDS WITH BIKES THE LIST GOES ON AND ON I HAVE KNOWN HIM SINCE 07 MY VEHICLE AND SONS CHOPPER WENT TO HIS SHOP AT A DIFFERENT LOCATION THEN MY SONS CAR WENT TO HIS NEW LOCATION WHERE HE IS AT NOW.THATS NOT IT WITH ME IN BETWEEN ALL THIS I HAD A VAN THAT HAD A SMALL EXUAST LEAK HE HAD HIS MECHANIC PUT IN A NEW EXAUST GASKET HE BROKE A BOLT DRILLED IT OUT AND DRILLED THROUGH THE HEAD LEFT ME CAR LESS FOR MONTHS.I ASKED THEN FOR MY MONEY BACK HE SAID HE DID NOT HAVE IT AND THAT HE WOULD FINISH THE CARS.THIS IS ALL UNBELIEVABLE IN WHAT A SHORT TIME I HAVE KNOWN HIM WHAT HE HAS COSTED ME.BUT LIKE MY OG HOMIE SAID WHAT COMES AROUND GOs AROUND.FOR ALL YOU HOMIES THAT WANT PROFESSIONAL WORK DEPENDABLE AND YOUR MONIES WORTH GO TO JOE MONTEMANLS SHOP CHECK OUT HIS SIGHT 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=282913

ONE"


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 29 2009, 07:54 PM~13735751
> *ADAM STONE OF HOUSE OF KANDY IN PORTERVILLE FAM.BUT IM NOT THE ONLY ONE HE DID THIS TO OLDER PEOPLE, WOMEN ,KIDS WITH BIKES THE LIST GOES ON AND ON I HAVE KNOWN HIM SINCE 07 MY VEHICLE AND SONS CHOPPER WENT TO HIS SHOP AT A DIFFERENT LOCATION THEN MY SONS CAR WENT TO HIS NEW LOCATION WHERE HE IS AT NOW.THATS NOT IT WITH ME IN BETWEEN ALL THIS I HAD A VAN THAT HAD A SMALL EXUAST LEAK HE HAD HIS MECHANIC PUT IN A NEW EXAUST GASKET HE BROKE A BOLT DRILLED IT OUT AND DRILLED THROUGH THE HEAD LEFT ME CAR LESS FOR MONTHS.I ASKED THEN FOR MY MONEY BACK HE SAID HE DID NOT HAVE IT AND THAT HE WOULD FINISH THE CARS.THIS IS ALL UNBELIEVABLE IN WHAT A SHORT TIME I HAVE KNOWN HIM WHAT HE HAS COSTED ME.BUT LIKE MY OG HOMIE SAID WHAT COMES AROUND GOs AROUND.FOR ALL YOU HOMIES THAT WANT PROFESSIONAL WORK DEPENDABLE AND YOUR MONIES WORTH GO TO JOE MONTEMANLS SHOP CHECK OUT HIS SIGHT
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=282913
> 
> ...


dam bro i realy hope u get your money back and your rides fixed especialy your sons ride im a father if i was trying to do that for my son and that happend man dont even no what i would do good luck


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 29 2009, 08:34 PM~13736433
> *dam bro i realy hope u get your money back and your rides fixed especialy your sons ride im a father if i was trying to do that for my son and that happend man dont even no what i would do good luck
> *


THANX BROTHER IM GOING TO TRY MY BEST.IF IT HAPPENS GREAT I WANTED TO GET HIS RIDE DONE CAUSE IM GOING TO HAVE SURGERY SOON ON MY BACK AND I WILL BE OUT OF COMMISSION FOR A MINUTE.BUT ME AND MY SON WILL BE BACK.HES ONLY 13 AND WHAT I BROUGHT HE KNEW IT WASNT RIGHT ESPECIALLY WHEN HE HAD HIS FRIENDS THERE FOR HIS B DAY WAITING TO SEE IT. HE WAS HURT BUT I TOLD HIM I WILL DO EVERYTHING I CAN TO MAKE IT HAPPEN AND I WILL.PEACE FAMILY ONE"


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 29 2009, 10:18 PM~13738931
> *THANX BROTHER IM GOING TO TRY MY BEST.IF IT HAPPENS GREAT I WANTED TO GET HIS RIDE DONE CAUSE IM GOING TO HAVE SURGERY SOON ON MY BACK AND I WILL BE OUT OF COMMISSION FOR A MINUTE.BUT ME AND MY SON WILL BE BACK.HES ONLY 13 AND WHAT I BROUGHT HE KNEW IT WASNT RIGHT ESPECIALLY WHEN HE HAD HIS FRIENDS THERE FOR HIS B DAY WAITING TO SEE IT. HE WAS HURT BUT I TOLD HIM I WILL DO EVERYTHING I CAN TO MAKE IT HAPPEN AND I WILL.PEACE FAMILY ONE"
> *


That's some fucked up shit 
Good luck hope it works itself out soon Homie


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 27 2007, 11:07 PM~7789880
> *"COLD SWEATS" LINCOLN TOWN CAR, BE DONE IN A COUPLE WEEKS
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK AT THE DATE THIS CAR IS STILL SITTING IN HIS SHOP JUST LIKE YOU SEE IT HERE :0


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

D whats goes around comes around Lowriding is way to small to be burning people.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 30 2009, 09:19 AM~13742284
> *LOOK AT THE DATE THIS CAR IS STILL SITTING IN HIS SHOP JUST LIKE YOU SEE IT HERE :0
> *



I REMEMBER WHEN HE PAINTED ORANGE JUICE. YOU GUYS HAD NOTHING BUT GOOD THINGS TO SAY ABOUT HIM. ADVERTISED THE SHIT OUTTA HIM. DAMN HE FUCKED YOU OVER GOOD. THAT SUCKS.

THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN SHOPS TRY AND TAKE ON A BIG WORK LOAD. THEY TRY AND FINISH ONE CAR WITH ANOTHER CUSTOMERS MONEY AND END UP IN THE HOLE.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 30 2009, 08:28 PM~13749067
> *I REMEMBER WHEN HE PAINTED ORANGE JUICE. YOU GUYS HAD NOTHING BUT GOOD THINGS TO SAY ABOUT HIM. ADVERTISED THE SHIT OUTTA HIM. DAMN HE FUCKED YOU OVER GOOD. THAT SUCKS.
> 
> THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN SHOPS TRY AND TAKE ON A BIG WORK LOAD. THEY TRY AND FINISH ONE CAR WITH ANOTHER CUSTOMERS MONEY AND END UP IN THE HOLE.
> *


YOUR EXACTLY RIGHT.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Apr 30 2009, 01:53 PM~13744953
> *D whats goes around comes around Lowriding is way to small to be burning people.
> *


THAT'S REAL "M" AND HE KNOWS IT.SEE AT SHOWS FAM TU SABES.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

FIRST OF ALL THE PUNK PAINTED MY SONS TRUCK ORANGE JUICE 1 DAY IT WAS ALRIGHT HE TALKES SHIT THAT IT SUCKS THATS COOL ITS A HOPPER THEN I WENT TO BAKERS NATIONALS TRUCK HAD DIFFERNT GEARS ADAM STOLD THE GEARS OUT OF MY TRUCK ALL MY EQUIP IS MARKED BY RON WERE PART OF THE TEAM B M RON KNEW IT THEY WERE DIFFERNT SO BE CARFUL WITH YOUR HYDRO STUFF AND CAR PARTS ANOTHER THING THAT HAPPN I BUCLE MY TRUCK IN SAN BERDO WENT TO VEGAS GOT IT FIX TOOK IT TO ADAMS HE SAID IT WOULD BE 200 I SAID KOO LEFT MY TRUCK HE DID A HALF ASS JOB HIS GIRLY CAME BY YELLED AT HIS ASS THEN HE TOLD MEE 700 AFTER I BOUGHT ALL THE MATERALS HE CALLED THE COPS LIKE HE DO FUCKEN COP CALLER COPS ASKED ME YOU SATIFIED I SAID FUCK NOOO TOLD ME TAKE YOUR TRUCK HOME ADAM PUNK ASS THREW MY KEYS COPS TOLD HIS ASS HAND THOSE KEYS TO YOUR CUSTOMER NOW STONE COLD YOU SUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK BITCH


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

damn..


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

THIS CAT HAS BEEN SUED AINT NOTHING NEW TO HIM. :angry: INFO COMING SOON


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 26 2007, 09:08 PM~7783321
> *I'll do it if its a custom color, stock colors i'll pass, I love 2 paint and get creative though.  not everyone has the money so if a person is serious about fixing up a ride i'm willing to work with them on the price.  one thing about my paint jobs now are "PRICE,  REGARDLESS OF HOW HIGH OR LOW, DOES NOT EFFECT THE QUALITY OF WORK" :biggrin:
> *


what you think D


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 1 2009, 03:20 PM~13757778
> *what you think D
> *


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

stone cold is to stone to no watz he doing pinche huero burned to many bridges :angry: :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 1 2009, 05:23 PM~13759001
> *stone cold is to stone to no watz he doing pinche huero burned to many bridges  :angry:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:
> *


BRIDGES HE BURNED CITIES NO ONE IN PORTERVILLE WILL DARE GIVE HIM BUSINESS ALL THE CARS BEING PAINTED RIGHNT NOW WILL BE PAYING HIM A VISIT ONCE THERE STUFF STARTS PEELING AND CLEAR FOGGING UP HE USES SHIT LOADS OF REDUCERS AND ACETONE IS PROBLABY WHY HE IS GETTING REACTIONS IN HIS PAINT WORK.ON PLASTIC PARTS NO PRIMER FILLER WHATS NEXT?


----------



## dfdubb (Jul 7, 2003)

i consulted a lawyer as well

he stuck me for a deposit, kept my car for over a year, f'd up my entire interior with overspray and bitched that he needed more time. im seriously considering taking legal recourse.

his claim to fame were half-painted cars that were originally first painted by someone else. called his shop house of kandys...but he said that painting straight candy was not worth the work and that after that green bug he 'would never paint a straight candy again for less than $11K...'

he talked mad shit about other painters being shady... he cheer leaded for alsa, then shitted on the whole company for being bad businessmen who sent him bad paint. he told me that he was appointed as a 'scout' for UCE but talked down on all the members who trailered their rides to his shop and left him with $200 deposits...personally, i think all of our deposits went up his nose... tweaking ass punk. :uh:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dfdubb_@May 1 2009, 05:56 PM~13759227
> *i consulted a lawyer as well
> 
> he stuck me for a deposit, kept my car for over a year, f'd up my entire interior with overspray and bitched that he needed more time. im seriously considering taking legal recourse.
> ...


your exactly right brother on everything you said pm me ur number. i got info for you


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Worldwide paint, Oakland California, 510-568-0900 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@May 3 2009, 10:37 PM~13775867
> *Worldwide paint, Oakland California, 510-568-0900 :biggrin:
> *


???? :biggrin:  sure IT'S NOT EAST SIDE PAINT BWAAABABABABABABBBSHAHABSBA :biggrin: INSIDE JOKE FAM


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Yeah holler at Steve at worldwide paint, he makes shit look wet!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@May 4 2009, 09:22 PM~13786412
> *Yeah holler at Steve at worldwide paint, he makes shit look wet!
> *


ACTUALLY IM HOLLA AT MY SELF IVE BEEN GOING TO SCHOOL FOR PAINTING I'LL NEVER DO WHAT THIS CAT DID TO A WHOLE LOT OF PEOPLE


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Who steve?????or the other cat from stone cold or whatever?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@May 4 2009, 10:03 PM~13786987
> *Who steve?????or the other cat from stone cold or whatever?
> *


ADAM IS THE GUY FROM STONED COL SCREW UPS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@May 4 2009, 11:01 PM~13787553
> *ADAM IS THE GUY FROM STONED COL SCREW UPS
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

GETTN MY MONIE BACK SOON STAY TUNED


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@May 6 2009, 07:11 PM~13808687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah get that chedda


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i always knew this guy was a douche :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 8 2009, 12:19 AM~13823492
> *i always knew this guy was a douche  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: YUP


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

Majestics May 24th 2009
Hop rules correction
Single pump& double pump street- Max lock up 30", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Single pump & Double pump semi street- Max lock up 35", complete car, and rear bumper in stock location. Modified uppers ok, extended lowers ok. Car must drive into the pit. Oh yeah shocks are a must in stock location.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Modified class single or double- Max lock up 40" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles it’s modified Class no crying.
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 40" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.

Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 8 2009, 11:26 AM~13827097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE WILL SEE YOU THERE "M"


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 27 2009, 11:18 PM~13712247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dfdubb_@Apr 26 2009, 07:15 PM~13696533
> *that sucks bro...
> 
> I posted my experience with this cat last year...the biggest joker in town.
> ...


people need to know this :angry:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 27 2009, 02:52 AM~13700187
> *I REMEMBER YOUR VERT HOMES GOLD WITH DIFFERENT COLOR PATTERNS ON IT.WOULD SEE IT SIT IN THE SHOP JUST LIKE MINE 2 CARS AND YEA STOLD ALL MY PERSONAL BELONGINGS OUT OF MY CARS THERES NOT ONE CUSTOMER THAT HASNT GOT THERE CAR PAINTED BY THIS GUY THAT DIDN'T HAVE TO BRING IT BACK FOR SOME REASON OR ANOTHER FLAKING PAINT FOGGY CLEAR RUNS I SEEN HIM PERSONALLY TAKING PARTS FROM OTHER PEOPLES CARS AND WONDERED WHAT WAS GOING ON THERE I GOT SO MANY PARTS STOLEN FROM MY CARS ITS TO MUCH TO MENTION THERE ARE OTHERS THOUGH THAT I KNOW OF THAT STILL ARE HOPING TO GET THERE CARS DONE I GUARANTEE IT WONT HAPPEN.BUT THEY CAN MAKE THERE OWN JUDGEMENT I HAD TO LEARN THE HARD WAY BY SEEING WHAT THIS GUY IS REALLY ABOUT.I DIDNT GET TO POST MYPICS MY USO BROTHERS CAME BY TO KICK IT BBQ IT UP AND WENT FRESNO CRUISN JUST GOT HOME ILL HAVE THEM UP TOMARRO THOUGH.BTW I HAVE TO SAND BOTH CARS DOWN ALL THE PAINT IS FLAKING OFF. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 27 2009, 11:29 PM~13712335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: real talk coming soon


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@May 12 2009, 02:28 PM~13864001
> *:angry: real talk coming soon
> *


live and learn...didnt lima do ur car the 1st time..


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@May 12 2009, 07:56 PM~13868670
> *live and learn...didnt lima do ur car the 1st time..
> *


I BOUGHT THE CAR FROM TONY NUNO FAM.I WANTED A DIFFER LOOK CAUSE EVERYONE KNEW IT AS TONY CAR SO I WANTED TO CHANGE IT UP AND THIS IS WHAT I GOT  AND YES I DID LEARN AND HE WILL TOO


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 27 2009, 11:29 PM~13712335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  DAMN THAT CAR WAS CLEAN I REMEMBER IT JUST READING BACK IN THIS TOPIC,SORRY BOUT YOUR RIDE, AND EVERYONE ELSES RIDE, THOSE PICTURES SPEAK FOR THEM SELVES HOW MUCH WORK WAS DONE


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 12 2009, 09:55 PM~13869863
> * DAMN THAT CAR WAS CLEAN I REMEMBER IT JUST READING BACK IN THIS TOPIC,SORRY BOUT YOUR RIDE, AND EVERYONE ELSES RIDE, THOSE PICTURES SPEAK FOR THEM SELVES HOW MUCH WORK WAS DONE
> *


NONE THE QUESTION IS HOW MUCH DAMAGE WAS DONE HE DID NO WORK. SPRAYED A FEW PRIMER SPOTS ON IT HE WAS DONE :angry: BUT IT WILL ALL COME TOGETHER BRO :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Dec 2 2007, 08:39 AM~9353930
> *SORRY HOMIE NEVER GOT A PM FROM YOU..RIGHT NOW PINAS IN BACKED UP AND PEOPLE ARE WAITING TO GET THERE CARS DONE...SO IF YOUR WILLING TO WAIT THEN KOO ..PINAS IS NOT LIKE OTHER SHOPS THAT COLLECTS WORK FOR MONTHS AND LET IT SITS..
> *


 :yes: YUP THAT'S CORRECT.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dfdubb_@Jul 22 2008, 10:40 PM~11155754
> *:angry: After 14 months of lagging/bs and excuses, I drove up to stone cold kustoms and picked up my 25% finished ride. It's the champagne '66 rag that he posted pics of in September of '07 on this same topic (top of page 6...the car looks exactly the same when I picked it up last week 7/08!!!)This fool stuck me for 1/2 up front-and then six months into the job he hits me up for more $ for his son's b-day. I heard every excuse in the book as to why he didn't finish painting my car! I brought it back to bkrs and dropped it off at ANOTHER paint shop. Now I'm back to square one. Do not give stone any money, this clown will rip you off and feed you his sob story.  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


  INFO COMING SOON


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dfdubb_@Jul 30 2008, 10:32 PM~11221605
> *Blah Blah Blah...Seriously, I would have respected dude a whole lot more if he would have been honest with me from the get go.  He wants to talk $ and throw out figures like he did me a favor! As if I hit him up in May of '07 asking for some sort of 'hook-up'? He says it takes money to do a car of that level? Money WAS NEVER AN ISSUE!!! The issue was, he could never finish painting my car. I knew nothing about this dude except the pics that he posted up of his work at the beginning of this very thread. I'll be the first to give props to his pics and work that he posted up. It looked legit, so I hit him up. He was cool as hell, even offered to drive to bakers to pick my car up for me and take my 1/2 up front deposit. He returned phone calls for the first couple of months, shot me pics of the progress, then it all kind of slowed down. I would try to get up there at LEAST once a month to his shop in Porterville to check on my car, like any prideful builder would do. I started getting concerned when he stopped picking up the phone. My fault for letting him string me along for as long as he did... I'll take responsibility for being naive for over a year while he fed me one BS lie and excuse after another: I have a baseball game; I won't be at the shop because I have baseball practice; My body-man quit; I can't work on your car because I have to pinstripe at a dealership; I was sick; I'm going to Vegas; I'm going out of state; My eye is infected; My cell phone broke; I lost your number; My new phone doesn't take pics; Alsa sent me a f-cked-up batch of paint, so I have to re-do another car before I can get back to yours; I crashed a rental car, so I have to fix/paint it before I return it; It's too hot to paint; I lost the color code to your car; I could go on and on... I seriously heard EVERY reason. And the reason you couldn't finish my car was because of my attitude? Gimme an f'n break! Keep it real homeboy! Yeah you layed down a few patterns and some stripes that I asked you to take off.  I would have gladly agreed to pay you more $...which I did, once the job was DONE. I never asked for any handouts, but changing a few things up is the least you can do is TRY to please the customer when you've been putting them off for so long... don'tcha think?
> 
> If I quote you $6K, promise you a show-winning paint job, take half your money up front, then lag like hell for OVER a year and try to justify my procrastination, lies and excuses by telling YOU that you should be lucky 'cause I'm hooking you up with like a $15K job...its YOUR fault?  :uh: Hell no. The painter sets the prices. The painter estimates his work. It's the customers fault that you can't finish the job? Dude, I seriouly can't believe this cat. Talkin' like he quit the job because he 'was just tired' of my attitude and I refused to pay him more money! This dude MUST be twisted off of those air-brush fumes The one time he asked for more money...more than the deposit, I got my ass on the road and drove to Porterville and fronted this dude a couple hundred bucks so that he could throw a party for his son. I was patient...wait, MORE than patient. Paid the dude CASH down, NO BS. I had a full stack of money, the total that HE quoted me, ready to pay him the DAY he took my car. Maybe it was too much to ask him to have a car prepped and painted in UNDER a year. Maybe I shouldn't be upset when he promised that when he took my car in May of '07 that it would be painted by Jan '08, no, wait, was it March hmmmm, June...July? Shoot, that's right! The day before I picked up my car you asked me for ONE more week to 'cherry up the job.' This was one more week after you asked for 'one more week' every week for the past 2 months! What a joke! Then when I finally did show  up to get my car, it was SAD! I just looked at my car, all half-painted, pieces of dollar-tree masking tape that had been on so long that the paint peeled off when you pulled the tape. The patterns on the trunk weren't even, the striping was started, then stopped in like four different places, there were runs in the base-coat that he promised would 'buff-out.' C'mon Stone. Be honest bro, my attitude had nothing to do with the fact that I could have given you another YEAR to finish, and at the rate you work, you STILL wouldn't be done.  :angry:
> ...


THE TRUTH ABOUT STONE :angry:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 8 2008, 07:51 PM~11297673
> *a grip of pics to come soon as i get a chance.
> multicolored cutlass, cadilac, el mariachi hot rod, couple harleys, corvette, 38 bomb ..... :biggrin:
> *


NEVER HAPPENED :angry:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Aug 10 2008, 10:21 PM~11311759
> *you are adam theres been many week ends when we want to go down to check out our rides but what do you say "o i got a baseball game"? and now im finding out that your games are at night? :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 LOOKING BACK NOTHINGS CHANGED


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Aug 11 2008, 09:37 AM~11313855
> *AND WHAT THE EXCUSES FOR THE OTHER UCE MEMBERS RIDE? ONE OF THEM GAVE YOU 80% OF THE MONEY THEY OWE YOU HIS CAR STILL AINT DONE? YOU'VE BEEN SETTING DATE THAT THE CARS WILL BE DONE FOR MONTHS NOW BUT YOU CANT MAKE THE DEADLINE! :angry:
> *


CARS STILL SITTING PAINT DESTROYED POPEYES REGAL IN A BACK YARD RUSTING AWAY THE 69 IN PIECES WEATHERED FROM BEING OUTSIDE THROUGH RAIN AND HEAT LIKE MINE DID.CUTLASS HALF DONE :angry: HOPEFULLY THEY GET THERE CARS BACK ADAM SAID HE IS PUTTING LEAN SALES ON THEM AND SELLING THEM


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by True Legend_@Aug 21 2008, 10:51 AM~11402508
> *check it out i aint the one to hate but when u go some where trying to push alsa  products and someone pays for jar and gets a crack bag with flake in it and it wasnt even the right one is bullshit :angry: and it took about 6 months.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT'S A CASSIC RIGHT THERE ONE OF MY FAVS.CRACK BAG JAJAJAJA


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfdubb_@Jul 30 2008, 10:32 PM~11221605
> *Blah Blah Blah...Seriously, I would have respected dude a whole lot more if he would have been honest with me from the get go.  He wants to talk $ and throw out figures like he did me a favor! As if I hit him up in May of '07 asking for some sort of 'hook-up'? He says it takes money to do a car of that level? Money WAS NEVER AN ISSUE!!! The issue was, he could never finish painting my car. I knew nothing about this dude except the pics that he posted up of his work at the beginning of this very thread. I'll be the first to give props to his pics and work that he posted up. It looked legit, so I hit him up. He was cool as hell, even offered to drive to bakers to pick my car up for me and take my 1/2 up front deposit. He returned phone calls for the first couple of months, shot me pics of the progress, then it all kind of slowed down. I would try to get up there at LEAST once a month to his shop in Porterville to check on my car, like any prideful builder would do. I started getting concerned when he stopped picking up the phone. My fault for letting him string me along for as long as he did... I'll take responsibility for being naive for over a year while he fed me one BS lie and excuse after another: I have a baseball game; I won't be at the shop because I have baseball practice; My body-man quit; I can't work on your car because I have to pinstripe at a dealership; I was sick; I'm going to Vegas; I'm going out of state; My eye is infected; My cell phone broke; I lost your number; My new phone doesn't take pics; Alsa sent me a f-cked-up batch of paint, so I have to re-do another car before I can get back to yours; I crashed a rental car, so I have to fix/paint it before I return it; It's too hot to paint; I lost the color code to your car; I could go on and on... I seriously heard EVERY reason. And the reason you couldn't finish my car was because of my attitude? Gimme an f'n break! Keep it real homeboy! Yeah you layed down a few patterns and some stripes that I asked you to take off.  I would have gladly agreed to pay you more $...which I did, once the job was DONE. I never asked for any handouts, but changing a few things up is the least you can do is TRY to please the customer when you've been putting them off for so long... don'tcha think?
> 
> If I quote you $6K, promise you a show-winning paint job, take half your money up front, then lag like hell for OVER a year and try to justify my procrastination, lies and excuses by telling YOU that you should be lucky 'cause I'm hooking you up with like a $15K job...its YOUR fault?  :uh: Hell no. The painter sets the prices. The painter estimates his work. It's the customers fault that you can't finish the job? Dude, I seriouly can't believe this cat. Talkin' like he quit the job because he 'was just tired' of my attitude and I refused to pay him more money! This dude MUST be twisted off of those air-brush fumes The one time he asked for more money...more than the deposit, I got my ass on the road and drove to Porterville and fronted this dude a couple hundred bucks so that he could throw a party for his son. I was patient...wait, MORE than patient. Paid the dude CASH down, NO BS. I had a full stack of money, the total that HE quoted me, ready to pay him the DAY he took my car. Maybe it was too much to ask him to have a car prepped and painted in UNDER a year. Maybe I shouldn't be upset when he promised that when he took my car in May of '07 that it would be painted by Jan '08, no, wait, was it March hmmmm, June...July? Shoot, that's right! The day before I picked up my car you asked me for ONE more week to 'cherry up the job.' This was one more week after you asked for 'one more week' every week for the past 2 months! What a joke! Then when I finally did show  up to get my car, it was SAD! I just looked at my car, all half-painted, pieces of dollar-tree masking tape that had been on so long that the paint peeled off when you pulled the tape. The patterns on the trunk weren't even, the striping was started, then stopped in like four different places, there were runs in the base-coat that he promised would 'buff-out.' C'mon Stone. Be honest bro, my attitude had nothing to do with the fact that I could have given you another YEAR to finish, and at the rate you work, you STILL wouldn't be done.  :angry:
> ...



Just read this whole story and damn I must say it really sucks that people out there are doing this. Not the first time and have a feeling that it wont be the last time to hear about a painter doing the customer wrong. 

Stuff like this is what motivates me to stay on point when doing work for someone else as i would never want to experience something similar to this. 

I must say from looking at pics in beginning of topic he has skills to produce a nice paintjob just sucks he is letting that talent go to waist.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Aug 23 2008, 12:11 AM~11417504
> *the last time i went to the shop the was like no car even half way done! there was that convert 65 wit patterns only on one side there was rays 69 that look like it havent been touch in like a month, a bule regal that got painted wit the molding on and a pink regal thats all that i can remember! i gotta admit that pink and blue regals patters were clean but that fact that the blue one was paint wit the molding on thats a big  :nono:!
> 
> you paint job are clean but that dont mean shit if you cant even make you own dead line!! you had my car about 1 year and a half and it looked the same way i took it to you! you said 5 months and it will be done and nick and rays when before mine!! you told nick it would be ready for san breno. but didnt make it then you said two weeks after the show! then like two weeks ago you said it would be done last week end!! but what happen it still wasnt done!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: DAAUM TO BAD MY BROTHERS RIDE IS SITTING IN A BACK YARD IN PORTERVILLE :angry:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 14 2009, 01:48 PM~13886718
> *Just read this whole story and damn I must say it really sucks that people out there are doing this. Not the first time and have a feeling that it wont be the last time to hear about a painter doing the customer wrong.
> 
> Stuff like this is what motivates me to stay on point when doing work for someone else as i would never want to experience something similar to this.
> ...


PICS DON'T TELL THE STORY BRO EVERYONE THAT MADE IT OUT OF THAT SHOP HAD TO COME BACK FOR SOME REASON OR ANOTHER THE PINK REGAL WAS ALREADY PAINTED HE JUST ADDED SOME PATTERNS TO IT SAME THING WITH THE 69 HE IS PATTERNING CARS RIGHT NOW THAT HAVE BEEN PAINTED BY OTHERS BUT ALOT OF THE SAME THING GOING ON HERE


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@May 14 2009, 01:39 PM~13886640
> *CARS STILL SITTING PAINT DESTROYED POPEYES REGAL IN A BACK YARD RUSTING AWAY THE 69 IN PIECES WEATHERED FROM BEING OUTSIDE THROUGH RAIN AND HEAT LIKE MINE DID.CUTLASS HALF DONE :angry: HOPEFULLY THEY GET THERE CARS BACK ADAM SAID HE IS PUTTING LEAN SALES ON THEM AND SELLING THEM
> *


i cant belive he ruined rays 69 is the paint gone or is it saveable


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 14 2009, 10:08 PM~13890765
> *i cant belive he ruined rays 69 is the paint gone or is it saveable
> *


 i could..but if the owner dont give a fuck...them fuck it let it rott..


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

This guy has alot of talent, it's just to bad that he can't get jobs done.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 14 2009, 08:08 PM~13890765
> *i cant belive he ruined rays 69 is the paint gone or is it saveable
> *


MAN BRO I HOPE MY BROTHER CAN SAVE THAT PAINT JOB I REALLY CAN'T SAY LIKE I SAID IT WAS SITTING OUT GETTING WEATHERED IT LOOKS BAD BUT DON'T TAKE MY WORD FOR IT OTHER USOs SEEN IT AND JUST LIKE ME THEY WILL TELL YOU THE SAME.  RUSTED UP HALF UNBOLTED BADD LOOKING REAL BAD :angry:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83lowlow_@May 14 2009, 09:40 PM~13892038
> *:twak:
> *


 :biggrin:  WHAT'S UP BROTHER COME BY THE HOUSE LATER


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@May 15 2009, 01:41 PM~13897953
> *MAN BRO I HOPE MY BROTHER CAN SAVE THAT PAINT JOB I REALLY CAN'T SAY LIKE I SAID IT WAS SITTING OUT GETTING WEATHERED IT LOOKS BAD BUT DON'T TAKE MY WORD FOR IT OTHER USOs SEEN IT AND JUST LIKE ME THEY WILL TELL YOU THE SAME.  RUSTED UP HALF UNBOLTED BADD LOOKING REAL BAD :angry:
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@May 14 2009, 09:22 PM~13891764
> *i could..but if the owner dont give a fuck...them fuck it let it rott..
> *


THAT'S VERY TRUE WHAT HE DOES IS STRING PEOPLE ALONG AND KEEPS THEM BELIEVING THAT THERE CAR WILL BE DONE THEY HAVE NO IDEA WHAT HIS PLANS REALLY ARE.THEY HAVE THE OPPORTUNITY TO GET THERER CARS BACK RIGHT NOW BEFORE IT IS TOO LATE BUT IF THEY WANT TO LEAVE THEM THERE IT'S ON THEM


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hate to see this kinda of stuff happen, hope it all works out and your ride ends up better than ever.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@May 15 2009, 01:58 PM~13898089
> *Hate to see this kinda of stuff happen, hope it all works out and your ride ends up better than ever.
> *


THANKS UCE I HOPE SO TOO


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 26 2009, 02:46 AM~13691681
> *THIS GUYS SHOP IS THE BIGGEST SCREW UP EVER NO PAINT BOOTH/RIPP OFF PEOPLES PARTS
> PAINT FLAKING OFF I LOST 7,000 DOLLARS AND I GOT RECEIPTS TO SHOW FOR IT.2 CARS A 94 CADDY AND A 86 REGAL PICS COMING SOON :0  :0  :0 THIS GUYS EXCUSE IS ALWAYS WELL NO MONEY BULL GOOD THING I HAD RECEIPTS TO SHOW FOR TODAY   MORE INFO COMING SOON
> *


2X'S


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

THIS GUYS SHOP IS A JOKE . I WAISTED SO MUCH TIME WAITING ON THIS FOOL TO PAINT MY SON'S SCHWINN FRAME . AFTER BEING WARNED I STILL WAITED . WHEN I GOT THE BIKE BACK IT HAD SCRACHES , RUNS , AND PARTS THAT LOOKED LIKE HE JUST COVERD THEM WITH OVER SPRAY . AFTER THAT JOKE WAS TAKEN HOME I . EXPLAINED TO MY 11YR OLD SON ABOUT MY MISTAKE DOING BIZ WITH THIS FOOL TO GET HIS BIKE PAINTED . THE FRAME WAS QUICKLY TAKEN TO CAPS IN FRESNO TO GET SAND BLASTED DOWN TO BARE METAL THEN TAKEN TO THE SHOP IT SHOULD'VE BEEN TAKEN TO IN THE 1ST PLACE . THIS GUYS DOE'S HIS OWN CLUB BROTHERS DIRTY AND KIDS TRYING TO COME UP IN THE LOWRIDER GAME . THATS SOME SORRY STUFF . .


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

BACKBUMPER559 AND UCEFAMILY THANKS FOR WARNING ABOUT THIS FOOL , TO BAD I DIDNT PAY MUCH ATTN . ANY WAY HOMIES . I KNOW WE WONT LET THIS FOOL KEEP US DOWN


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@May 28 2009, 11:19 PM~14033586
> *BACKBUMPER559 AND UCEFAMILY THANKS FOR WARNING ABOUT THIS FOOL , TO BAD I DIDNT PAY MUCH ATTN . ANY WAY HOMIES . I KNOW WE WONT LET THIS FOOL KEEP US DOWN
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT BROTHER WE LEARNED THE HARD WAY BUT WERE PAST IT NOW  NOW YOU'RE SONS BIKE WILL BE DONE RIGHT


----------



## dfdubb (Jul 7, 2003)

speak up stone... you've been seen lurking you sorry MF!!! :0 :0


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

THIS GUY NEEDS A FULL METAL JACKET IN HIS DOME


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dfdubb_@May 29 2009, 07:40 PM~14040956
> *speak up stone... you've been seen lurking you sorry MF!!! :0  :0
> *


NOT MUCH SOME ONE CAN SAY WHEN IT'S ALL TRUE ! !


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THIS FELLAS HOPEFULLY IT WORKS OUT FOR THE BEST HAD THE SAME THING HAPPEN TO ME BEFORE GOOD LUCK


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

http://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq193/delgado74_photos/mike.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq193/delgado74_photos/2.jpg


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@May 4 2009, 09:22 PM~13786412
> *Yeah holler at Steve at worldwide paint, he makes shit look wet!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
u heard that shit on a song. messy marv "i'm wet". Messy Marv got a car painted to say that... post some pics up of a car he sprayed or dont recommend people to shops you've never been too.


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Oct 29 2009, 02:00 PM~15506042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ur work is sik bro. :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:angry: :angry: WORD ON THE STREETS THIS GUY IS STILL JACKING PEOPLE FOR CASH AND DOING SOME SORRY WORK WHERE PPL HAVE TO GET IT REDONE ELSE WHERE........ :angry: :angry:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Nov 26 2009, 01:44 PM~15789690
> *:angry:  :angry: WORD ON THE STREETS THIS GUY IS STILL JACKING PEOPLE FOR CASH AND DOING SOME SORRY WORK WHERE PPL HAVE TO GET IT REDONE ELSE WHERE........ :angry:  :angry:
> *


what you talkin bout this guy? who? this topic is about the best SHOPS in nor/cen cal. not one shop!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Nov 26 2009, 02:13 PM~15790963
> *what you talkin bout this guy? who? this topic is about the best SHOPS in nor/cen cal. not one shop!
> *


ADAM STONE STONE COLD KUSTOMS THE MAKER OF THIS PARTICULAR THREAD. DELGADOS DOES BEUTIFUL WORK GOOD LOOKING OUT UCE DONT WANT TO CONFUSE ANYBODY WITH THE OTHER SHOPS THAT ARE PUTTING OUT GOOD WORK!


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Nov 26 2009, 01:13 PM~15790963
> *what you talkin bout this guy? who? this topic is about the best SHOPS in nor/cen cal. not one shop!
> *


How's the regal comin along????


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Nov 27 2009, 08:11 PM~15800261
> *How's the regal comin along????
> *


its coming along good should be painted next week


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Nov 29 2009, 10:01 PM~15817641
> *its coming along good should be painted next week
> *


whos painting your ride uce<?


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 27 2009, 11:18 PM~13712247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Dam thats fucked up!! Sorry to hear that you got done like that! I hope you get your day in court ! And get your money back Uce!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 8 2009, 10:31 PM~15920491
> *:0  Dam thats fucked up!! Sorry to hear that you got done like that! I hope you get your day in court ! And get your money back Uce!!!
> *


SOON BRO HE COULD RUN BUT HE CANT HIDE :yes: :nicoderm: :rant: :buttkick:  uffin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

TTT LOL FUK STONE COLD..SORRY


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 14 2009, 01:48 PM~13886718
> *Just read this whole story and damn I must say it really sucks that people out there are doing this. Not the first time and have a feeling that it wont be the last time to hear about a painter doing the customer wrong.
> 
> Stuff like this is what motivates me to stay on point when doing work for someone else as i would never want to experience something similar to this.
> ...


STORIES LIKE THIS IS WHAT MAKES ME SAY"NO" TO HAVING A CUSTOM PAINT JOB FOR MY DELTA88. IT'S LIKE YOU REALLY CAN'T TRUST ANYBODY IN THIS BUSINESS. THEY TELL YOU WHATEVER YOU WANT TO HEAR. I GUESS I WILL STICK TO MY 2 STAGE PAINTS. :wow:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Nov 29 2009, 10:01 PM~15817641
> *its coming along good should be painted next week
> *


is it painted


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 3 2010, 09:36 PM~16507011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

nice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

I read thru this whole thread and it seems as though in the beginning he was puttin out quality work but then everything went downhill and people started geting burned...was it drugs or ???


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 3 2010, 10:36 PM~16507011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that top looks good


----------



## Curran (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello
Show us Your BEST Quote from Any reputable Body shop or Airbrush Artist, & We’ll BEAT IT, Guaranteed ! - My Webpagewww.LionzDenAuto.com 

Thanks!


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Curran_@Feb 17 2010, 11:43 PM~16648373
> *Hello
> Show us Your BEST Quote from Any reputable Body shop or Airbrush Artist, & We’ll BEAT IT, Guaranteed ! - My Webpagewww.LionzDenAuto.com
> 
> ...


 :uh: newbie :uh:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Feb 9 2010, 10:40 AM~16559888
> *I read thru this whole thread and it seems as though in the beginning he was puttin out quality work but then everything went downhill and people started geting burned...was it drugs or ???
> *


the truth is he got lazy,and gave up but what i dont understand is why the hell he he was putting uncleared cars outside WTF was he thinking...must be the CRACK its in affect


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 4 2007, 11:03 PM~7621960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks baddass!


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 18 2010, 06:52 AM~16650043
> *looks baddass!
> *


trunk for this car done by DC








THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice....


SuperChargers


----------



## Louw (Jun 18, 2007)

See my pics at Myspace.com/joelouw


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

1993


----------



## delgados56 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 23 2010, 09:41 PM~16706644
> *1993
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## delgados56 (Dec 4, 2007)

> [i


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Feb 2 2010, 02:02 AM~16485573
> *STORIES LIKE THIS IS WHAT MAKES ME SAY"NO" TO HAVING  A CUSTOM PAINT JOB FOR MY DELTA88. IT'S LIKE YOU REALLY CAN'T TRUST ANYBODY IN THIS BUSINESS. THEY TELL YOU WHATEVER YOU WANT TO HEAR. I GUESS I WILL STICK TO MY 2 STAGE PAINTS. :wow:
> *


Central/nor cal area???

Ive seen quite a few bad ass painters from those areas. Can't judge them all because of one mans mistakes.


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Feb 27 2010, 08:27 AM~16741106
> *Central/nor cal area???
> 
> Ive seen quite a few bad ass painters from those areas. Can't judge them all because of one mans mistakes.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Never belive the hype i just came from this shop last night and i seen some quality work. look between the lines and youll see, if your reading this thread. but like i said their was some nice shit coming out of ther


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Feb 28 2010, 08:00 AM~16748519
> *Never belive the hype i just came from this shop last night and i seen some quality work. look between the lines and youll see, if your reading this thread. but like i said their was some nice shit coming out of ther
> *


IT'S NOT THAT THE GUY CANT PAINT , HE CUTS CORNERS LIKE IT'S GOING OUT OF STYLE . HAVING UNCLEARED CARS OUT SIDE . TAKING 11 MONTHS TO PAINT MY SON'S BIKE JUST TO HAVE COME OUT WITH RUNS, SCRAPS AND THE BELLY BARLEY COVERED WITH OVER SPRAY. HE'S EVEN TAKEN HIS OWN CAR CLUB MEMBERS FOR A WALK . TAKE A BETTER LOOK AT HIS WORK TRYING TO HIDE WAVES AND DENTS WITH PATTERNS .


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:angry: NO HYPE ITS TRUE I POSTED THE PICS HOMES AND I HAVE RECIPTS! AND IF HE IS PUTTING OUT SOME GOOD WORK NOW GOOD FOR HIM MY CASH PAID FOR SOME THAT WORK HES PUTTING OUT ILL PAY HIM A VISIT SOOOOOON!


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Feb 28 2010, 08:32 AM~16749170
> *IT'S NOT THAT THE GUY CANT PAINT , HE CUTS CORNERS LIKE IT'S GOING OUT OF STYLE . HAVING  UNCLEARED CARS OUT SIDE . TAKING 11 MONTHS TO PAINT MY SON'S BIKE JUST TO HAVE COME OUT WITH RUNS, SCRAPS AND THE BELLY BARLEY COVERED WITH OVER SPRAY. HE'S EVEN TAKEN HIS OWN CAR CLUB MEMBERS FOR A WALK . TAKE A BETTER LOOK AT HIS WORK TRYING TO HIDE WAVES AND DENTS WITH PATTERNS .
> *


 im just posting what i saw.


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> > [i


----------



## dfdubb (Jul 7, 2003)

> *Never belive the hype i just came from this shop last night and i seen some quality work. look between the lines and youll see, if your reading this thread. but like i said their was some nice shit coming out of ther*


this guy is back in business??? UCE...Did you ever collect? Now that I'm putting my car all back together, I'm noticing all the parts that came up missing from his shop...  

Pay at your own risk...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dfdubb_@Mar 4 2010, 06:48 PM~16799089
> *this guy is back in business??? UCE...Did you ever collect? Now that I'm putting my car all back together, I'm noticing all the parts that came up missing from his shop...
> 
> Pay at your own risk...
> *


   naaa never did uso I CAN STILL FILE BUT WE WILL SEE AT THE VERY LEAST I WAS HOPING I WOULD GET MY PARTS BACK BUT WE WILL HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dfdubb_@Mar 4 2010, 05:48 PM~16799089
> *this guy is back in business??? UCE...Did you ever collect? Now that I'm putting my car all back together, I'm noticing all the parts that came up missing from his shop...
> 
> Pay at your own risk...
> *


PICS


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

So who's doing good paint jobs? Almost time to get the 63 painted any leads would be nice.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Dec 10 2009, 11:55 AM~15937352
> *SOON BRO HE COULD RUN BUT HE CANT HIDE :yes:  :nicoderm:  :rant:  :buttkick:    uffin:
> *


i told you homies but you live and learn hopefully that fucker gets what he deserves


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa+Apr 4 2007, 10:03 PM~7621960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BULLSHIT :uh: 



> whats up stone, this is the car that u fixed the trunk on, was done back in 1996. i thought that trunk looked familar
> /quote]
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

DELGADO's CUSTOMS - DC Customs...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=313823


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

1993























[i


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

if you want a BAD ASS paint job that is worth the money and the time of waiting 

hit up joes auto works HOME OF THE ''BULLET EDITION'' 




























































































































Joes Auto Works
Paint & Body
148 S Canby St
Tulare Ca 93274
559-686-3952 .Business
559-967-9593 .Cell
[email protected]


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 10 2010, 03:10 PM~16851970
> *if you want a BAD ASS paint job that is worth the money and the time of waiting
> 
> hit up joes auto works  HOME OF THE ''BULLET EDITION''
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :0


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Mar 11 2010, 11:27 PM~16866982
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean work homie


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

Theres only one place I'd ever take my cars to get painted. 

DELGADOS CUSTOMS


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 10 2010, 04:10 PM~16851970
> *if you want a BAD ASS paint job that is worth the money and the time of waiting
> 
> hit up joes auto works  HOME OF THE ''BULLET EDITION''
> ...


he does nice work but it all kinda looks the same


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> Theres only one place I'd ever take my cars to get painted.
> 
> DELGADOS CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 22 2010, 02:31 AM~16959223
> *he does nice work but it all kinda looks the same
> *


:dunno:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 22 2010, 12:58 PM~16962252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I always liked that caddy I got a chance to see it a fews back at a fresno show


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 22 2010, 02:31 AM~16959223
> *he does nice work but it all kinda looks the same
> *


i know huh :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 22 2010, 10:14 PM~16969454
> *i know huh :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 22 2010, 02:31 AM~16959223
> *he does nice work but it all kinda looks the same
> *
































































































































































these cars have familiar patterns and stickers :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 22 2010, 09:14 PM~16969454
> *i know huh :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 22 2010, 11:14 PM~16969454
> *i know huh :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Apr 22 2010, 10:25 PM~17277646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 23 2010, 04:34 PM~16976859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Crap Mannnnn!  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 10 2010, 02:44 PM~16851802
> *DELGADO's CUSTOMS - DC Customs...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=313823
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

T T T


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

daed topic???


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 28 2010, 07:19 PM~16753301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Wicked Man (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 10 2010, 02:44 PM~16851802
> *DELGADO's CUSTOMS - DC Customs...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=313823
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## Wicked Man (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 10 2010, 02:44 PM~16851802
> *DELGADO's CUSTOMS - DC Customs...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=313823
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

panchopistolas said:


> adam is doin bad ass work and comin from a painters point of view , hes very reasonable with his pricing. so nor cal needs to get at him and not sleep on this . :biggrin: :biggrin:


what happend to this car did it get finished


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

Stone_Alsa said:


> 66 IN PROGRESS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)

83lowlow said:


> Stone_Alsa said:
> 
> 
> > 66 IN PROGRESS
> ...


----------



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)

ABC's said:


> I went with a homie to c his car about a month n a half ago and holy shit!!! The rides n his shop make all his previous work on this site look amateur. Not putting down his work but the things he's got are incredible. Old school shit u only c in Japan!!! Too bad he won't post. He wouldn't even let the homie take any pics.


----------



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)

ABC's said:


> ABC's said:
> 
> 
> > I went with a homie to c his car about a month n a half ago and holy shit!!! The rides n his shop make all his previous work on this site look amateur. Not putting down his work but the things he's got are incredible. Old school shit u only c in Japan!!! Too bad he won't post. He wouldn't even let the homie take any pics.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

ABC's said:


> I went with a homie to c his car about a month n a half ago and holy shit!!! The rides n his shop make all his previous work on this site look amateur. Not putting down his work but the things he's got are incredible. Old school shit u only c in Japan!!! Too bad he won't post. He wouldn't even let the homie take any pics.



are you talking about the guy that sells crack bags of flake and takes peoples money and doesn't even finish cars ?


----------



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)

Lol. Don't know much about him but as far as the paint I saw when I went down there with the homie, all I can say is he's badass! Untouchable around here n cen cal & there good talent here. You got Joe, the two compas jesse madrano n Rene Centeno


----------



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)

N I forgot sugar bear


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

is he still at the some shop or did he move?? every time i go over there he's not there still want to know if that car was finished


----------



## PrettyLights (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow, love your work man


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

ABC's said:


> N I forgot sugar bear


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## dfdubb (Jul 7, 2003)

ADAM STONE'D' is back jacking fools for their DOUGH?









save your $


----------



## dfdubb (Jul 7, 2003)

Henry from Service First Collision in BKS and Cadillac MO from the I finally did me right... quick shot in progress


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

DETONATER said:


> :naughty: :naughty:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

DETONATER said:


> Holy Crap Mannnnn!  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


steve from tekni color in fairfield ca is the man behind the paint jobs


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Kal Koncepts in Bakersfield 661-833-8486.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Kal Koncepts in Bakersfield 661-833-8486.:thumbsup:


----------

